# Georgia Southern



## BlueFrogg

Anyone been watching Georgia Southern Football recruiting or spring practice this year? Their O-Line took a hit with a lot of guys leaving, but they have steady talent at the QB and running back position for this year remaining. Good chance they upset West Virginia on Opening day. Any Southern Alums been following at all?

" I'm gonna say it one more time. We are Georgia Southern. Our colors are blue and white. We call ourselves the Bald Eagles. We call our offense the Georgia Power Company...and that's a terrific name for an offense. Our snap count is "rate, hike". We practice on the banks of Beautiful Eagle Creek and that's in Statesboro, Georgia--the gnat capital of America. Our weekends begin on Thursday. The co-eds outnumber the men 3 to 2. They're all good looking and they're all rich. And folks, you just can't beat that...and you just can't beat Georgia Southern. And you ain't seen nothin yet!"
-Erk Russell


----------



## Silver Britches

I love them Eagles, too! Got a few Eagles fans around here. Should be a tough bunch to stop this year, can't wait to watch them!


GO DAWGS!

GO EAGLES!


----------



## westcobbdog

Silver Britches said:


> I love them Eagles, too! Got a few Eagles fans around here. Should be a tough bunch to stop this year, can't wait to watch them!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> 
> GO EAGLES!



x2, in that order!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Well I am also an EAGLE FAN.  My Daughter and son-in-law are both graduates of GSU and they both work for GSU on campus.  

We have season tickets on the front row right behind our players as they know lots of the players, coaches, cheerleaders, and many of the overall staff on the sidelines for each game.  The excitement level is "off of the charts" for each game and we just love the atmosphere. 

There is a large hole on GSU campus that I have dumped lots and lots of my money over the years and I still pay two college loan payments for my Daughter each month too.  I am just glad to be able to do that for her.

Strangely enough, I also had season tickets at UGA for many years.  It all started back in the days of Garrison Hearst, Curt Douglas and Dwayne Simmons when they played together as they were graduates of Lincoln County High School in Lincolnton which is my alma mater.  We enjoyed many fun filled days of football at UGA.  However, when my Daughter decided to attend GSU, all of my money ultimately went south to GSU and we have been supporting them for many years now as a result.  Now UGA is not a good word in my Daughter's vocabulary as she is 100 percent committed to GSU in every way possible.  My Daughter and SIL actually attend most of their road games as well and they even conned me into driving all the way to Delaware for one of their playoff games which we had a great time even though the ice and snow was everywhere and the game time high temp was around 27 degrees that day.


I'm just waiting until my friend's (Hooked on Quack who  is a member here) brother, Ted Smith, to continue to donate enough money for a domed stadium (without the heat and gnats) which would be wonderful because it does get really hot and humid along with gnats by the millions in Statesboro during the majority of the year it seems.  Thanks to Ted's generosity in donating huge amounts of money to GSU and that is why you see the stadium upgrades to the latest enhancement which also includes:

"The Ted Smith Family Football Center" on the nice building at the end of the football field at GSU.


----------



## BlueFrogg

The Men's golf team also won the SunBelt championship this week. They played great, good to see them get the W.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Clovis Henry

Go Eagles! i thank we are gunna be perty good this year! wvu an uga had betta watch out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just glad GT doesn't hafta play them again.  Whewwww.


----------



## SpotandStalk

I wonder who will win a NC first.

Gsu or Uga? My guess would be Gsu.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder who will win a NC first.
> 
> Gsu or Uga? My guess would be Gsu.



My guess is you miss your former fellow yankee member.. Jamies is still a thug!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> My guess is you miss your former fellow yankee member..



Says the man from Atlanta.


----------



## BlueFrogg

I heard Coach Fritz and the AD have been talking about the new turf for Paulson at the Coaches Caravans last week and this week. I hate seeing the grass go but the turf will be much better for the games picked up on tv.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Says the man from Atlanta.



I'm from Atlanta?


----------



## Silver Britches

BlueFrogg said:


> I heard Coach Fritz and the AD have been talking about the new turf for Paulson at the Coaches Caravans last week and this week. I hate seeing the grass go but the turf will be much better for the games picked up on tv.



Yeah, I prefer football being played on REAL grass, but they may actually be better off on turf with their style of play.


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> I'm from Atlanta?



Yep.....Close enough.

It's all up yonder.


----------



## brownceluse

spotandstalk said:


> yep.....close enough.
> 
> It's all up yonder.



o k


----------



## BlueFrogg

Coach Fritz spoke about the O line today on the Sun Belt conference call with the media. Said he's seeing good improvement in many of the red shirters and sophomores. Good news for Ellison and Breida.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Coach Fritz spoke about the O line today on the Sun Belt conference call with the media. Said he's seeing good improvement in many of the red shirters and sophomores. Good news for Ellison and Breida.




So we are making that bet about Southern beating UGA??

I have some extra cash laying around after the F$U Thugs bet me...


----------



## Resica

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just glad GT doesn't hafta play them again.  Whewwww.



You or your brother feel like donating to some northern causes, aka , me?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Resica said:


> You or your brother feel like donating to some northern causes, aka , me?



Nah... They only get to crow about stuff every 10 years or so... After November, they'll quiet down...


----------



## BlueFrogg

The baseball team won with a walk off homerun yesterday, was a great game if anyone got to see it.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Season tickets are available as of today, picked mine up and ready to GATA


----------



## BlueFrogg

The mens golf team is heading to Indiana for the NCAA regionals. Great Job guys, Hail Southern.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Alumni night at the Braves on June 6th will be the best Braves game to go to this year.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Always have a soft spot for GSU.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Tough loss to Clemson in the baseball game the other night, C'mon Eagles.


----------



## rhbama3

Sat in the new upper deck at the stadium yesterday morning for my daughter's graduation. Beautiful upgrades and hope to take in a game or two in the new place. It's weird seeing Quack's brother's name on the new athletic building but i bet he gets a good parking spot.


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> Sat in the new upper deck at the stadium yesterday morning for my daughter's graduation. Beautiful upgrades and hope to take in a game or two in the new place. It's weird seeing Quack's brother's name on the new athletic building but i bet he gets a good parking spot.



congrats to your daughter on her graduation. That is the ultimate mothers day gift.


----------



## rhbama3

Matthew6 said:


> congrats to your daughter on her graduation. That is the ultimate mothers day gift.



Thanks, Matthew! 
She graduated Cum Laude a year early. Liked to have killed her, me, and her mother but she did it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Matthew!
> She graduated Cum Laude a year early. Liked to have killed her, me, and her mother but she did it!





Congratz to your daughter Pookie, that's quite a accomplishment, I know you and Bubbette are PROUD parents !!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, sir! Congrats to your daughter, Bama! That's awesome!


----------



## BlueFrogg

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! Congrats to your daughter, Bama! That's awesome!



The new upgrades were a great decision and make the games a lot more enjoyable, congratulations to your daughter. 

I saw we just added Auburn to our 2017 schedule, great matchup.


----------



## TireKicker

Die hard fan here. Me and my wife both went there. Im expecting them to beat WV or UGA this year. The GT & NCST games about killed me last season.


----------



## Silver Britches

TireKicker said:


> Die hard fan here. Me and my wife both went there. Im expecting them to beat WV or UGA this year. The GT & NCST games about killed me last season.



Yeah, GSU had them boys beat! Heck of a way to lose. I sure was pulling for them.


----------



## BlueFrogg

TK the athletic director had some great things to say at the Coach's Caravan the other night. Talked about the turf, cost of attendance and athletics, and also scheduling. Was a great meeting over at Eagle Rock distributing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

TireKicker said:


> Die hard fan here. Me and my wife both went there. Im expecting them to beat WV or UGA this year.



I wouldn't hold your breathe on that one...


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> I wouldn't hold your breathe on that one...




Tire kicker, I'm gonna have to agree with Browning Slayer. You should have said AND not OR.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Tire kicker, I'm gonna have to agree with Browning Slayer. You should have said AND not OR.





I think that tea the frog is drinking has a little too much liquor in it..


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> I think that tea the frog is drinking has a little too much liquor in it..



BlueFrogg does enjoy his sweet tea, with or without SoCo mixed in. He will also enjoy watching Kevin Ellison hang half a hundred on da bulldogs.


----------



## rhbama3

BlueFrogg said:


> BlueFrogg does enjoy his sweet tea, with or without SoCo mixed in. He will also enjoy watching Kevin Ellison hang half a hundred on da bulldogs.



Ellison is gonna be special this year. The offense is gonna be good and maybe even great. The defense...... not so much. I do think they have a good chance of winning the conference, but look for some high score shootout games.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Georgia Southern VS. Georgia State to open the Sun Belt baseball tournament. GATA


----------



## BlueFrogg

I saw the knew Sun Belt basketball agreement is to fine any school scheduling more than two non d1 schools $50,000. This should get some better, and hopefully in state teams down to play at Hanner.


----------



## patchestc

Class of '81.  GO BIG BLUE!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

GSU is getting a TON of money funneled their way, private jetz, RV's , buildings, etc, Coach has gotta come up with some serious talent ...


----------



## BlueFrogg

Hooked On Quack said:


> GSU is getting a TON of money funneled their way, private jetz, RV's , buildings, etc, Coach has gotta come up with some serious talent ...



Need the alumni to continue getting involved so we can continue making our program top notch. More season ticket holders and donators.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BlueFrogg said:


> Need the alumni to continue getting involved so we can continue making our program top notch. More season ticket holders and donators.





This ain't coming from a GSU alumni, the $$$$ is coming from a GT alumni, who's son attended GSU.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Keep it coming please, the new turf will be a bit $$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BF/OleRed/ etc ya'll thru too much of a scare in us last year, ain't gonna be NO rematch !!!


----------



## BlueFrogg

Hooked On Quack said:


> BF/OleRed/ etc ya'll thru too much of a scare in us last year, ain't gonna be NO rematch !!!



We will see on Nov.16, 2016.


----------



## BlueFrogg

They are listing the season opener as one of the games that could ruin the big 12's season if Ga Sou upsets WVA at home. 

GATA

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...d-to-lose-in-2015/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> GSU is getting a TON of money funneled their way, private jetz, RV's , buildings, etc, Coach has gotta come up with some serious talent ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> This ain't coming from a GSU alumni, the $$$$ is coming from a GT alumni, who's son attended GSU.



You weren't joking! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=842636


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> You weren't joking!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=842636






Quack don't lie !!


----------



## BlueFrogg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack don't lie !!



He has certainly done great things for the University 

I saw the sporting clays tournament raised over $130,000. 

GATA


----------



## BlueFrogg

Great to see our student athletes doing excellent in the classroom as well: 

http://wjcl.com/2015/05/27/georgia-southern-athletes-soaring-in-the-classroom/


----------



## jdgator

Good Ole Georgia Southern! 

Beautiful campus and competitive sports teams. 

While most universities are going further to left, Georgia Southern is notching right with a new indoor shooting facility, men's pistol team, women's rifle team, and concealed carry classes. I hated leaving...


----------



## BlueFrogg

jdgator said:


> Good Ole Georgia Southern!
> 
> Beautiful campus and competitive sports teams.
> 
> While most universities are going further to left, Georgia Southern is notching right with a new indoor shooting facility, men's pistol team, women's rifle team, and concealed carry classes. I hated leaving...



There's just no place like Georgia Southern


----------



## BlueFrogg

Season opener against West Virginia is a 7:30 night game and will be televised. Gonna be a great season opener.


----------



## BlueFrogg

http://hailwv.com/2015/06/01/predicting-west-virginias-2015-season-part-1/

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Silver Britches

BlueFrogg said:


> http://hailwv.com/2015/06/01/predicting-west-virginias-2015-season-part-1/
> 
> Hmmmmm.



Yeah, the dude that wrote that must've been high! 

I truly like GSU's chances against WV. One thing's for sure, GSU should be able to run on WV.

GO EAGLES!


----------



## BlueFrogg

I agree Silver.

Check out the new 2016 QB commit. Hopefully we can keep him destined for Southern:

http://www.underdogdynasty.com/2015...e-on-georgia-southerns-new-quarterback-commit


----------



## BlueFrogg

BlueFrogg would like you to read this article featuring Coach Willie Fritz (CWF) in Sports Illustrated.

http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/06/09/willie-fritz-georgia-southern-eagles


----------



## Matthew6

BlueFrogg said:


> BlueFrogg would like you to read this article featuring Coach Willie Fritz (CWF) in Sports Illustrated.
> 
> http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/06/09/willie-fritz-georgia-southern-eagles



nice.


----------



## BlueFrogg

First out bowl predictions show us going to the Cure Bowl. I'd like to see us be the elite G5 team and get the best bowl for a non Power 5.

http://www.ajc.com/gallery/sports/college/college-football-bowl-predictions/gCTJ7/


----------



## BlueFrogg

Over 500 athletes attended the Eagle Invasion football camp in Statesboro. Great turnout.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Interesting blog on team experience going into this season, Ga Sou is #7:

http://philsteele.com/Blogs/2015/JUNE15/DBJune15.html


----------



## BlueFrogg

Georgia Southerns new facilities have been featured in another magazine, great exposure for the Eagles. GATA:

http://gseagles.com/news/2015/6/10/FB_0610150045.aspx


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BlueFrogg said:


> Georgia Southerns new facilities have been featured in another magazine, great exposure for the Eagles. GATA:
> 
> http://gseagles.com/news/2015/6/10/FB_0610150045.aspx





BlueFrogg lubs him some GSU, and my bro has chunked a buncha money there that I coulda used . .


----------



## BlueFrogg

Hooked On Quack said:


> BlueFrogg lubs him some GSU, and my bro has chunked a buncha money there that I coulda used . .



By your brother a beer for me , as our campus and facilities helped us make the top 5 list for the most recruited player of 2016:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-2016-recruit-parker-boudreaux-announce-top-5


----------



## BlueFrogg

For some reason the mods did not start an official football thread for Georgia Southern but rest easy, BlueFrogg will keep you up to date.


----------



## BlueFrogg

It looks like Tony Clayton is leaning to Clemson, but has Georgia Southern in high regards as well. great to see:

http://www.goupstate.com/article/20150616/PSPORTS02/150619768


----------



## BlueFrogg

Coach Willie Fritz has been named a rising star by Athlon Sports in a recent article. No surprise, but if you have time check it out.


----------



## sneaking squanto

Still waiting on Parker Boudreaux's decision..has Southern on on the top 5 list with around 80 offers.


----------



## Matthew6

i peeked at the ga southern schedule. is 10-2 (loss to uga and WV) a possibility for this season. I would love to see them beat wv and go 11-1 and 12-1 after bowl win. Dont see them beating dogs.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Matthew6 said:


> i peeked at the ga southern schedule. is 10-2 (loss to uga and WV) a possibility for this season. I would love to see them beat wv and go 11-1 and 12-1 after bowl win. Dont see them beating dogs.



One of my main worries is playing Western Michigan right after we travel to Morgantown. That first game is going to mean a lot. I am excited to watch the Georgia Georgia Southern game. Breida is going to be a beast this year.


----------



## rhbama3

Matthew6 said:


> i peeked at the ga southern schedule. is 10-2 (loss to uga and WV) a possibility for this season. I would love to see them beat wv and go 11-1 and 12-1 after bowl win. Dont see them beating dogs.





BlueFrogg said:


> One of my main worries is playing Western Michigan right after we travel to Morgantown. That first game is going to mean a lot. I am excited to watch the Georgia Georgia Southern game. Breida is going to be a beast this year.



I think 10-2 is very do-able with the talent GSU has coming back. If you think about it, with the exception of a dumbfounding total breakdown in every facet of the Navy game, they should have beaten both NCS and Georgia Tech. They won all the 2014 home games and lost only 2 at home  since 2012( Furman and App. State). That is a stout statistic! 
Southern has a great chance of upsetting WVU this year. The Mountaineers are pretty much a total rebuild on both sides of the ball this season. They'll be favored to win but it wouldnt surprise me to see GSU do it.


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> I think 10-2 is very do-able with the talent GSU has coming back. If you think about it, with the exception of a dumbfounding total breakdown in every facet of the Navy game, they should have beaten both NCS and Georgia Tech. They won all the 2014 home games and lost only 2 at home  since 2012( Furman and App. State). That is a stout statistic!
> Southern has a great chance of upsetting WVU this year. The Mountaineers are pretty much a total rebuild on both sides of the ball this season. They'll be favored to win but it wouldnt surprise me to see GSU do it.




i love the underdog. i hope this happens. this team got  my attention 2 or 3 years ago when they scored 21 on bama and were still in the minor leagues.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> i love the underdog. i hope this happens. this team got  my attention 2 or 3 years ago when they scored 21 on bama and were still in the minor leagues.



They were that week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Looking forward to GSU putting the beat down on the dwagz in the near future.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking forward to GSU putting the beat down on the dwagz in the near future.



Oh but the excuses will surely follow. It was a down year, injuries, CMR ( self explanatory ), weather, time of year, the icee machine on the field broke,etc.

Quack, I'm looking forward to the next GT GSU game as well, that was a great game to be at last year.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Oh but the excuses will surely follow. It was a down year, injuries, CMR ( self explanatory ), weather, time of year, the icee machine on the field broke,etc.
> 
> Quack, I'm looking forward to the next GT GSU game as well, that was a great game to be at last year.



I tried to bet you already but you were to scared... Let me know when you want to back up your smack talk...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I tried to bet you already but you were to scared... Let me know when you want to back up your smack talk...



i bet he might take that bet if they beat wv and are undefeated going into the dog game.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> i bet he might take that bet if they beat wv and are undefeated going into the dog game.



Sounds like a bunch of what if's...

What if I win the lottery??

What if I score a date with Kate Upton??

What if the Vols win more than 3 games.... 

What if BlueFrogg mans up and makes the bet now???


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like a bunch of what if's...
> 
> What if I win the lottery??
> 
> What if I score a date with Kate Upton??
> 
> What if the Vols win more than 3 games....
> 
> What if BlueFrogg mans up and makes the bet now???



Moving back to Ga Southern news, I've noticed the boys from West Virginia have been writing lots of articles lately showing no concern for Southern, one of them wrote the entire article referincing Ga State and their statistics thinking that is who they were playing...


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Moving back to Ga Southern news, I've noticed the boys from West Virginia have been writing lots of articles lately showing no concern for Southern, one of them wrote the entire article referincing Ga State and their statistics thinking that is who they were playing...



Moving back to GA Southern news.......







Want to make a bet for the WVU game???


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> Moving back to GA Southern news.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to make a bet for the WVU game???



No, I don't know any West Virginia alumni and I only bet with other alumni.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Getting back on track, check out the article written by this App State homer in Underdog Dynasty. Jealousy is a pitiful thing:


http://www.underdogdynasty.com/2015...eorgia-southerns-tinymansions-completely-suck


----------



## BlueFrogg

Looks like FSU transfer Markuss Eligwe is heading to Georgia Southern.


----------



## BlueFrogg

New OLB commit today, Hail Southern:

http://247sports.com/Player/Tori-Delesline-81525


----------



## BlueFrogg

Parker Boudreaux making his pick for commitment on July 2nd, hoping to hear he's coming to Georgia Southern


----------



## BlueFrogg

New Ga Sou RB Commit:

http://www.hudl.com/athlete/3048103/marvin-kinsey-jr

Any more questions?


----------



## BlueFrogg

Georgia Southern has picked up a large handful of recruits this week. I believe the recruiting class is now ranked at 77 and still making great progress. CWF doing a great job.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Ga State has really done a great job at recruiting this year. The transfer from Fsu should really do well there. Congrats!


----------



## BlueFrogg

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga State has really done a great job at recruiting this year. The transfer from Fsu should really do well there. Congrats!



We're Georgia Southern, not Georgia State. Everything about their program is a joke, ours is not.


----------



## SpotandStalk

BlueFrogg said:


> We're Georgia Southern, not Georgia State. Everything about their program is a joke, ours is not.



I know,  just  ya.

I actually lIke Ga Southern and think they will do well this year. 





I hope yall put the smack down on WV.


----------



## BlueFrogg

SpotandStalk said:


> I know,  just  ya.
> 
> I actually lIke Ga Southern and think they will do well this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope yall put the smack down on WV.





As long as you were joking it's all good b if you are looking for some reading material online, take a look at the recruits southern picked up this week


----------



## BlueFrogg

Parker Boudreaux making his decision tomorrow. Would be agreat get for the Eagles.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga State has really done a great job at recruiting this year. The transfer from Fsu should really do well there. Congrats!



Just saw this.....


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> As long as you were joking it's all good b if you are looking for some reading material online, take a look at the recruits southern picked up this week



Hey bud, we do a lot of messing around. All in fun!!

Southern is a great program and one in Georgia so they'll get my support!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey bud, we do a lot of messing around. All in fun!!
> 
> Southern is a great program and one in Georgia so they'll get my support!



ga state is a great program.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> ga state is a great program.




Hail State!  











Slayer, How do you think Southern will do against the Dawgs this year?


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey bud, we do a lot of messing around. All in fun!!
> 
> Southern is a great program and one in Georgia so they'll get my support!



Hehe anything but calling us Ga State. Just terrible. 

Odds makers in Vegas put WV as a 38 point favorite over Southern on opening day. That is outrageous.


----------



## SpotandStalk

BlueFrogg said:


> Odds makers in Vegas put WV as a 38 point favorite over Southern on opening day. That is outrageous.



Wow. I see that game being a dog fight.


----------



## rhbama3

BlueFrogg said:


> Hehe anything but calling us Ga State. Just terrible.
> 
> Odds makers in Vegas put WV as a 38 point favorite over Southern on opening day. That is outrageous.



I'll take the points.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> I'll take the points.



I would too! Southern will eat up to much clock to let it be a blowout like that.


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm going with Georgia Southern in this on. I believe GSU will run all over WVU. Georgia Southern by at least 2 touchdowns! 

C'mon college football!


----------



## jbogg

Thirty years ago I met my wife at Camp Bulldawg over in Athens.  This year my son will be a freshman on the Southern football team.  We have already melted the credit card in the bookstore on campus last month purchasing our game day Southern Gear.  Proudly wearing Blue & Gold for the next 4 - 5 years.  GATA.


----------



## BlueFrogg

jbogg said:


> Thirty years ago I met my wife at Camp Bulldawg over in Athens.  This year my son will be a freshman on the Southern football team.  We have already melted the credit card in the bookstore on campus last month purchasing our game day Southern Gear.  Proudly wearing Blue & Gold for the next 4 - 5 years.  GATA.



Congrats to your son on making the team. Depending on how the O-line gels in the offseason,
I'm expecting us to have another stellar year. 

I'd love to win the non p5 over Boise and make a bigger bowl game. But as long as we make a bowl game, I'll be there.


----------



## rhbama3

jbogg said:


> Thirty years ago I met my wife at Camp Bulldawg over in Athens.  This year my son will be a freshman on the Southern football team.  We have already melted the credit card in the bookstore on campus last month purchasing our game day Southern Gear.  Proudly wearing Blue & Gold for the next 4 - 5 years.  GATA.



Congrats!
 My daughter is finishing her last semester( already walked for graduation). Pretty cool place and we've thoroughly enjoyed the experience. Not the cost, though.


----------



## BlueFrogg

15 most explosive college football players:

http://www.nfl.com/photoessays/0ap3000000499781?campaign=Twitter_nfl_cfb


----------



## BlueFrogg

Good article on Matt Breida:

http://www.underdogdynasty.com/2015...nning-back-matt-breida-named-to-maxwell-award


----------



## Buckseye

BlueFrogg said:


> Good article on Matt Breida:
> 
> http://www.underdogdynasty.com/2015...nning-back-matt-breida-named-to-maxwell-award



I'm a fan of small schools and I see that this guy can play in his own conference. However, The last time a player outside the Power 5 won the maxwell award was in 1990 with BYU who has much more prestige and before that it was Temple in 1974. 

I know it's a Watchlist so don't yell at me yet but I wanted to bring up a question. How do you compare a RB in the SEC who gets 1500 yards against quality teams week in and week out against a Sunbelt RB who gets 2000 yards?

Matt is definitely playing above his conference and has an easy shot at Sunbelt player of the year. I just find if he wins the Maxwell playing against lower opponents that it is unfair to those in the Power 5 who don't really have Savannah States, Idahos, and Georgia States filling up their schedule. 

Just my 2 cents! Trying to start up some football conversation because it's right around the corner!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Buckseye said:


> I'm a fan of small schools and I see that this guy can play in his own conference. However, The last time a player outside the Power 5 won the maxwell award was in 1990 with BYU who has much more prestige and before that it was Temple in 1974.
> 
> I know it's a Watchlist so don't yell at me yet but I wanted to bring up a question. How do you compare a RB in the SEC who gets 1500 yards against quality teams week in and week out against a Sunbelt RB who gets 2000 yards?
> 
> Matt is definitely playing above his conference and has an easy shot at Sunbelt player of the year. I just find if he wins the Maxwell playing against lower opponents that it is unfair to those in the Power 5 who don't really have Savannah States, Idahos, and Georgia States filling up their schedule.
> 
> Just my 2 cents! Trying to start up some football conversation because it's right around the corner!



Great post


----------



## Browning Slayer

Buckseye said:


> I'm a fan of small schools and I see that this guy can play in his own conference. However, The last time a player outside the Power 5 won the maxwell award was in 1990 with BYU who has much more prestige and before that it was Temple in 1974.
> 
> I know it's a Watchlist so don't yell at me yet but I wanted to bring up a question. How do you compare a RB in the SEC who gets 1500 yards against quality teams week in and week out against a Sunbelt RB who gets 2000 yards?
> 
> Matt is definitely playing above his conference and has an easy shot at Sunbelt player of the year. I just find if he wins the Maxwell playing against lower opponents that it is unfair to those in the Power 5 who don't really have Savannah States, Idahos, and Georgia States filling up their schedule.
> 
> Just my 2 cents! Trying to start up some football conversation because it's right around the corner!





SpotandStalk said:


> Great post



I agree!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree!



for sure.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Buckseye said:


> I'm a fan of small schools and I see that this guy can play in his own conference. However, The last time a player outside the Power 5 won the maxwell award was in 1990 with BYU who has much more prestige and before that it was Temple in 1974.
> 
> I know it's a Watchlist so don't yell at me yet but I wanted to bring up a question. How do you compare a RB in the SEC who gets 1500 yards against quality teams week in and week out against a Sunbelt RB who gets 2000 yards?
> 
> Matt is definitely playing above his conference and has an easy shot at Sunbelt player of the year. I just find if he wins the Maxwell playing against lower opponents that it is unfair to those in the Power 5 who don't really have Savannah States, Idahos, and Georgia States filling up their schedule.
> 
> Just my 2 cents! Trying to start up some football conversation because it's right around the corner!



We're in a building stage, we're not a P5... yet. It's a great time to be a Georgia Southern Eagle, keep drinking that Haterade Brutha.

Hail Southern and War Eagle


----------



## Matthew6

BlueFrogg said:


> We're in a building stage, we're not a P5... yet. It's a great time to be a Georgia Southern Eagle, keep drinking that Haterade Brutha.
> 
> Hail Southern and War Eagle



it was a solid post. if ga southern played bama schedule you would loose at least 9 games. thats the difference between sec west and the sunbelt; and i believe ga southern will win 10 plus games and the sunbelt.


----------



## fish hawk

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree!





Matthew6 said:


> for sure.



True dat!!!


----------



## BlueFrogg

Matthew6 said:


> it was a solid post. if ga southern played bama schedule you would loose at least 9 games. thats the difference between sec west and the sunbelt; and i believe ga southern will win 10 plus games and the sunbelt.



If half of the field played Bama's schedule they would lose 9 games. We would win 7 in the east.

Hopefully you see Ga Sou as the top G5 in that New Years Day Bowl.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Buckseye said:


> I know it's a Watchlist so don't yell at me yet but I wanted to bring up a question. How do you compare a RB in the SEC who gets 1500 yards against quality teams week in and week out against a Sunbelt RB who gets 2000 yards?




I know it's only looking at one game, but just for reference:

Breida vs. GT - 11 carries for 111 yds = 10.1 yds/carry

Chubb vs. GT - 25 carries for 129 yds = 5.2 yds/carry

Chubb also had an OT to earn extra opportunities, as well as a much bigger O-Line blocking for him. It's somewhat apples and oranges, but Breida consistantly performed the way he did, no matter the competition. 

I hear what you're saying and agree the competition is tougher, but I honestly think Breida could do what he does at any level in college football.


----------



## BlueFrogg

TrueBlueEagle said:


> I know it's only looking at one game, but just for reference:
> 
> Breida vs. GT - 11 carries for 111 yds = 10.1 yds/carry
> 
> Chubb vs. GT - 25 carries for 129 yds = 5.2 yds/carry
> 
> Chubb also had an OT to earn extra opportunities, as well as a much bigger O-Line blocking for him. It's somewhat apples and oranges, but Breida consistantly performed the way he did, no matter the competition.
> 
> I hear what you're saying and agree the competition is tougher, but I honestly think Breida could do what he does at any level in college football.



True Blue, your bringing in too many facts. You should stop doing that and only use opinions.


----------



## BowtechDan

rhbama3 said:


> I think 10-2 is very do-able with the talent GSU has coming back. If you think about it, with the exception of a dumbfounding total breakdown in every facet of the Navy game, they should have beaten both NCS and Georgia Tech. They won all the 2014 home games and lost only 2 at home  since 2012( Furman and App. State). That is a stout statistic!
> Southern has a great chance of upsetting WVU this year. The Mountaineers are pretty much a total rebuild on both sides of the ball this season. They'll be favored to win but it wouldnt surprise me to see GSU do it.



 "Pretty much a rebuild on both sides of the ball"? You obviously don't know a thing about WVU football.


----------



## BlueFrogg

BowtechDan said:


> "Pretty much a rebuild on both sides of the ball"? You obviously don't know a thing about WVU football.



No one does because they never do anything. Georgia Southern is more well known. Multiple championships, won our conference first year, etc. WVU is overhyped about their defense and the offense will be mediocre. We will see on Sept. 5th.


----------



## SpotandStalk

BlueFrogg said:


> No one does because they never do anything. Georgia Southern is more well known. Multiple championships, won our conference first year, etc. WVU is overhyped about their defense and the offense will be mediocre. We will see on Sept. 5th.




I'm putting this thread on the watch list.


----------



## Browning Slayer

TrueBlueEagle said:


> I hear what you're saying and agree the competition is tougher, but I honestly think Breida could do what he does at any level in college football.



I guess the scouts missed something and that's why he ended up at Southern instead of a Big school... 

Chubb had offers from over 20 schools, Breida had one offer... Just saying... Oh, and he is 50lbs heavier than Breida. And faster!

Yep those pesky facts...


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess the scouts missed something and that's why he ended up at Southern instead of a Big school...
> 
> Chubb had offers from over 20 schools, Breida had one offer... Just saying... Oh, and he is 50lbs heavier than Breida. And faster!
> 
> Yep those pesky facts...



Slayer, nothing against Chubb he's obviously a great back. Your argument is the same as Ryan leaf vs. Aaron Rodgers. At the end of the day stats are stats. 

Keep it mellow in here fellas, I don't want my Ga Sou thread getting put on lock down.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Slayer, nothing against Chubb he's obviously a great back. Your argument is the same as Ryan leaf vs. Aaron Rodgers. At the end of the day stats are stats.



You are comparing Apples to Oranges... An SEC player vs a Sunbelt player.. Two different style offensives. Chubb will be on the heisman watch and your boy won't even be close!  

How about we make a bet for the UGA vs Southern game. We can compare the running stats after that game. Head to head. Let's see if you'll put your money where your mouth is..


----------



## Matthew6

or you can make a bet for auburn and the dogs since he is an Auburn fan.


----------



## Matthew6

and maybe a for prolific lsu poster too.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Matthew6 said:


> or you can make a bet for auburn and the dogs since he is an Auburn fan.



I did go to both Auburn and Georgia Southern. I'm not going to bet money because I'm more sensible than that but I would certainly take a head to head avatar bet that Breida has more yards at the end of the UGA Ga Sou game than Chubb. No excuses.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Glory the bald Eagle just turned 30:

http://www.thegeorgeanne.com/daily/article_a3b21382-c2c0-11e4-9bac-23ea14a932d4.html


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> I did go to both Auburn and Georgia Southern. I'm not going to bet money because I'm more sensible than that but I would certainly take a head to head avatar bet that Breida has more yards at the end of the UGA Ga Sou game than Chubb. No excuses.



Sensible or scared??

Deal. One week Avatar bet! Winner chooses the Avatar.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Sensible or scared??
> 
> Deal. One week Avatar bet! Winner chooses the Avatar.



awesome deal blue frogg.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> Sensible or scared??
> 
> Deal. One week Avatar bet! Winner chooses the Avatar.



One week? How's about five years? No rules. If Breida gets hurt in game 1 and is out for season (heaven forbid) and Chubb gets two yards in the Ga Sou game you win. And vice versa. I'm on the down side of this bet as well, so what you think?


----------



## SpotandStalk

BlueFrogg said:


> One week? How's about five years?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> One week? How's about five years?





SpotandStalk said:


>



Nah, you would just drop your Gon account and start up another one like you've done in the past, Les..


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah, you would just drop your Gon account and start up another one like you've done in the past, Les..



Nope. I'm just confident.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Nope. I'm just confident.



So you aren't denying you are Les??? Interesting...


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> So you aren't denying you are Les??? Interesting...



Hey, I understand. We don't have to do the bet. I think you are starting to realize how that may end. We can keep our banter and no bets. How about a Hail Southern?


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess the scouts missed something and that's why he ended up at Southern instead of a Big school...
> 
> Chubb had offers from over 20 schools, Breida had one offer... Just saying... Oh, and he is 50lbs heavier than Breida. And faster!
> 
> Yep those pesky facts...



School offers, weight, and speed have nothing to do with this argument? We're talking stats, and the only comparable stats are against mutual teams we played last year, the only one being GT. 

In that game, Breida had more yards in less amount of time than Chubb, with a smaller line blocking and making gaps for him.

While we're talking about "facts"....
UGA lost by 6 (30-24) at home...
GSU lost by 4 (42-38) at Tech...
Either way, a loss is a loss.


By no means am I taking away from Chubb, he's a h*ll of an athlete, but you're not giving Breida (or GSU for that matter) any respect. 

Have you even watched any footage of Breida? I dare you to find footage of anyone from any team catching him after he broke through the line.


----------



## Browning Slayer

TrueBlueEagle said:


> School offers, weight, and speed have nothing to do with this argument? We're talking stats, and the only comparable stats are against mutual teams we played last year, the only one being GT.
> 
> In that game, Breida had more yards in less amount of time than Chubb, with a smaller line blocking and making gaps for him.
> 
> While we're talking about "facts"....
> UGA lost by 6 (30-24) at home...
> GSU lost by 4 (42-38) at Tech...
> Either way, a loss is a loss.
> 
> 
> By no means am I taking away from Chubb, he's a h*ll of an athlete, but you're not giving Breida (or GSU for that matter) any respect.
> 
> Have you even watched any footage of Breida? I dare you to find footage of anyone from any team catching him after he broke through the line.




Respect?? GSU is a great program with a lot of history. That being said, I can only give so much respect to ANY team in the Sunbelt Conference..

Breida and Chubb are not even in the same class so to compare Breida to Chubb would be putting Chubb down. 

There is no argument! You are comparing apples to oranges so you can't make an argument.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Georgia Southern Expansion plan looks like a good deal:

http://bf.georgiasouthern.edu/facilities/south-campus-conceptual-master-plan/


----------



## BlueFrogg

Georgia Southern picked to win the conference at SBC media days. GATA.


----------



## BlueFrogg

I heard they are putting up new LED ribbon banners on the mid deck during the season at Paulson. Great addition to the stadium.


----------



## fish hawk

Woooo!!!^^^


----------



## BlueFrogg

I've seen news about the SBC commisioner looking to add coastal carolina to the conference. I think they are still a few years away from being ready for this jump, and dont really want to bring on a university that cannot immediately jump into football. We'll see.


----------



## KyDawg

BlueFrogg said:


> I've seen news about the SBC commisioner looking to add coastal carolina to the conference. I think they are still a few years away from being ready for this jump, and dont really want to bring on a university that cannot immediately jump into football. We'll see.



Coastal Carolina has been playing football since 2003 and have several nice wins in the FCS. They have made the playoffs several times.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah, you would just drop your Gon account and start up another one like you've done in the past, Les..





Browning Slayer said:


> So you aren't denying you are Les??? Interesting...


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## BlueFrogg

Southern getting some great recruits over the last week. #65 overall according to 247. Got some votes in the coaches poll this week as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


>





Thinking we need a lil mo popkone for Les . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking we need a lil mo popkone for Les . .



He sure is avoiding the question...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> He sure is avoiding the question...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> He sure is avoiding the question...





Dodging it like you would in a Ray Charles dart throwing match.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Les be honest, I ain't Les.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Les be honest, I ain't Les.



You are right technically... Your screen name is BlueFrogg...


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Les be honest, I ain't Les.



Les be honest... You ARE LES!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Les be honest... You ARE LES!





BlueMiles . .


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> BlueMiles . .



Bullfrog


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> Bullfrog



Bulldung...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> BlueMiles . .





Silver Britches said:


> Bullfrog





Browning Slayer said:


> Bulldung...


----------



## BlueFrogg

GATA


----------



## BlueFrogg

Soon enough we will all be watching some great Georgia Southern football


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Soon enough we will all be watching some great Georgia Southern football



So Les, Chop blocking is good football??


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> So Les, Chop blocking is good football??



Are you going to take my avatar bet? One year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

BlueFrogg said:


> Are you going to take my avatar bet? One year.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Southern was working out the passing game during the weekend scrimmage.


----------



## BowtechDan

BlueFrogg said:


> Southern was working out the passing game during the weekend scrimmage.



With or without Kevin Ellison?


----------



## BlueFrogg

Disappointing to see Ellison out two games. Upshaw needs to capitalize on this opportunity


----------



## Matthew6

BlueFrogg said:


> Disappointing to see Ellison out two games. Upshaw needs to capitalize on this opportunity



what an idiot. gotta keep the grades up. To bad he doesnt play for fsu or the barn. he wouldnt miss a snap.


----------



## Buckseye

Just wanted to pop in and ask what's with the qb at southern? He's suspended for academics at GA southern??? That's like being getting in trouble at fat camp for eating too much. Not trolling just getting in the college football spirit with some friendly jabs! 

War Dam Eagle!
SEC!


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

It all came down to hours. Last fall apparently he was short and was originally scheduled to miss 4 games. He worked his tail off an got up to 27 hours between spring/summer and ncaa knocked his games down to 2. 

Also, not that it's any of our business, but the fact that this kid is a starting QB, in college, and also just recently had a baby, is impressive that he was able to do the make up time to get the hours. 

Sucks for him, but luckily its 2 non-conference games and Upshaw is more than capable. He took snaps in every single game last year, is the fastest guy on our team (4.29-40yd), a better overall arm (19 of 27), and rushed for an avg of 9.6yd/carry.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> what an idiot. gotta keep the grades up. To bad he doesnt play for fsu or the barn. he wouldnt miss a snap.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Are you going to take my avatar bet? One year.



How about we up the odds a little. An Avatar bet with you is useless... You'll change screen names AGAIN! 

Lets talk $$$ Les...

Cause there is NO WAY those silly little Eagles will beat the Dawgs! Heck, your QB is too stupid to pass classes down there... And rushing yards... Heck, Chubb will be out after the 1st half if the staff lets him run that long..

You should just enjoy the paycheck.. That check alone will fund 4 or more different Sports at Southern..

What's your thoughts on the WVU game now? Wonder how many picks will get changed now??


----------



## Browning Slayer

For you TRUE Eagles... 

I hope you boys win it all! Been a Southern Fan for a LONG TIME! And I always will be! Just like the Jackets. I'll pull for you every Saturday expect for one. Other than that, keep it in state! If you boys travel out west I would go to the game (and pull for you) like I did 2 years ago with Tech!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> For you TRUE Eagles...
> 
> I hope you boys win it all! Been a Southern Fan for a LONG TIME! And I always will be! Just like the Jackets. I'll pull for you every Saturday expect for one. Other than that, keep it in state! If you boys travel out west I would go to the game (and pull for you) like I did 2 years ago with Tech!





Daaaaaaang, Slayer's a closet Techie !!!  Ain't NO WAY he be a THUG !!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, Slayer's a closet Techie !!!  Ain't NO WAY he be a THUG !!



Trying to represent the great state of Georgia in Utah and those sorry jackets come out here and get their rears kicked by BYU...

I was wearing Red at the Game!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Trying to represent the great state of Georgia in Utah and those sorry jackets come out here and get their rears kicked by BYU...
> 
> I was wearing Red at the Game!





We made up for it last season by whuppin TWO sec teamzzzzzzzzz !!!



Can't see anythang, but red X's at work, will check it out when I get home..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> We made up for it last season by whuppin TWO sec teamzzzzzzzzz !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see anythang, but red X's at work, will check it out when I get home..



POOCH KICK

A couple of pics from the BYU game.. Beautiful STADIUM and backdropp!


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Hooked On Quack

Les is gonna be mad for you derailing his thread . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Les is gonna be mad for you derailing his thread . .



I could care Les!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care Les!





Neither does Pooh !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neither does Pooh !!!



I thought that was 6??


----------



## SpotandStalk




----------



## Hooked On Quack

SpotandStalk said:


>





Know whatcha mean S&S, that Slayer is a idiot thug..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean S&S, that Slayer is a idiot thug..


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> How about we up the odds a little. An Avatar bet with you is useless... You'll change screen names AGAIN!
> 
> Lets talk $$$ Les...
> 
> Cause there is NO WAY those silly little Eagles will beat the Dawgs! Heck, your QB is too stupid to pass classes down there... And rushing yards... Heck, Chubb will be out after the 1st half if the staff lets him run that long..
> 
> You should just enjoy the paycheck.. That check alone will fund 4 or more different Sports at Southern..
> 
> What's your thoughts on the WVU game now? Wonder how many picks will get changed now??



GA SOU gon' roll the Mountaineers in Morgantown is my prediction. Any more questions?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> GA SOU gon' roll the Mountaineers in Morgantown is my prediction. Any more questions?



Want to bet on that one too?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Want to bet on that one too?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## rhbama3

Finally starting to see some Vegas odds being posted.
GSU is a 20 point underdog. I was thinking it would be a lot closer than that.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Man you boys all a bunch o thugs up in here.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Unicoidawg said:


> Man you boys all a bunch o thugs up in here.........





Nawsaw, just you sec boyzzz and sec wannabeezzzzz.




We run a thug free program at the TECH !!!


----------



## rhbama3

Unicoidawg said:


> Man you boys all a bunch o thugs up in here.........



Not you too!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> Not you too!!!





Slayer, S&S, and 6, been tryin to tell ya'll, mod's can be thugzzzzzz too, 2, tu, two, to . .


----------



## SpotandStalk

rhbama3 said:


> Not you too!!!



Yep, He a thug too.

Pg 9


----------



## Silver Britches

rhbama3 said:


> Not you too!!!



Even though it's been a struggle to do so, I have refrained from using the thug word around here. I should get a cookie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> Even though it's been a struggle to do so, I have refrained from using the thug word around here. I should get a cookie.





I gotchayo cookie . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slayer, S&S, and 6, been tryin to tell ya'll, mod's can be thugzzzzzz too, 2, tu, two, to . .



some are and dont know it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotchayo cookie . .



You are the cookie...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> You are the cookie...



Does that make 6 the Cookie Monster???


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Does that make 6 the Cookie Monster???



im the cookie thug in my house.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Man you boys all a bunch o thugs up in here.........





rhbama3 said:


> Not you too!!!



Oh youz knowz it brother...... only difference is mine and yourn thugness comes with hands on the ban hammer......


----------



## fish hawk

rhbama3 said:


> Finally starting to see some Vegas odds being posted.
> *GSU is a 20 point underdog*. I was thinking it would be a lot closer than that.



Sounds about right,they might even lose by more than 20


----------



## BlueFrogg

Ga Sou gonna come to Athens and roll with ease in November as well. Any more questions?


----------



## Matthew6

BlueFrogg said:


> Ga Sou gonna come to Athens and roll with ease in November as well. Any more questions?


----------



## westcobbdog

BlueFrogg said:


> Ga Sou gonna come to Athens and roll with ease in November as well. Any more questions?



UH, ok, that's a bold prediction. I'd say back it up with cash but trolls don't have a job.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Ga Sou gonna come to Athens and roll with ease in November as well. Any more questions?



Yeah, want to make a bet on that?? $$$$$$



westcobbdog said:


> UH, ok, that's a bold prediction. I'd say back it up with cash but trolls don't have a job.



What would you expect from ODR?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh youz knowz it brother...... only difference is mine and yourn thugness comes with hands on the ban hammer......



And another one falls to the Dark Side.... And this one has the Force of a Jedi.... 

UnicoiVader!!


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, want to make a bet on that?? $$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> What would you expect from ODR?



Nah, I'm poor. 

I did see you all backed our ticket allotment down for the game, probably a smart move. We gave tech one of their best out of conference crowds in school history last year. 

If I buy on stubhub maybe I'll have seats next to some of ya'll...


----------



## SpotandStalk

BlueFrogg said:


> Nah, I'm poor.
> 
> I did see you all backed our ticket allotment down for the game, probably a smart move. We gave tech one of their best out of conference crowds in school history last year.
> 
> If I buy on stubhub maybe I'll have seats next to some of ya'll...




Why back down Southern's allotment???

Sounds like somebody is getting skeered.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Why back down Southern's allotment???
> 
> Sounds like somebody is getting skeered.



and greedy


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Nah, I'm poor.



Usually the end result when you take a job in government Social work..


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Why back down Southern's allotment???
> 
> Sounds like somebody is getting skeered.





Matthew6 said:


> and greedy



Sounds like UGA will sell the tickets that Southern will end up returning before the game anyway.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like UGA will sell the tickets that Southern will end up returning before the game anyway.



It will be a home game for Southern.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> It will be a home game for Southern.



In which half of the UGA fans will go back to tailgating by the half due to the blow out the Dawgs are putting on them..

If ANYONE actually thinks Southern will win besides ODR & Bullfrog, please step forward and lat's talk about a bet..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> In which half of the UGA fans will go back to tailgating by the half due to the blow out the Dawgs are putting on them..
> 
> If ANYONE actually thinks Southern will win besides ODR & Bullfrog, please step forward and lat's talk about a bet..



Paging Quack to the red courtesy phone


----------



## rhbama3

BlueFrogg said:


> Ga Sou gonna come to Athens and roll with ease in November as well. Any more questions?



Nothing really to add, just wanted to save this post for later in the year. If this thread survives that long, that is.
I love GSU, thoroughly enjoyed them bankrupting me with my daughters attendance there, but don't see them beating WV. I'd happily take the L on my pick'ems if they do upset the Mountaineers but i just don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Paging Quack to the red courtesy phone


----------



## Matthew6

morning Quackie.


----------



## BlueFrogg

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing really to add, just wanted to save this post for later in the year. If this thread survives that long, that is.
> I love GSU, thoroughly enjoyed them bankrupting me with my daughters attendance there, but don't see them beating WV. I'd happily take the L on my pick'ems if they do upset the Mountaineers but i just don't think that'll happen.



I hope Upshaw can step in and play well, but our chances have gone significantly down on the upset due to Ellison being out. Breida will need to have a big game and Coach Fritz will need to have a solid game plan that is executed well with Upshaw in instead of Ellison.


----------



## rhbama3

BlueFrogg said:


> I hope Upshaw can step in and play well, but our chances have gone significantly down on the upset due to Ellison being out. Breida will need to have a big game and Coach Fritz will need to have a solid game plan that is executed well with Upshaw in instead of Ellison.



I had no idea that Ellison was out for two games for academic issues. That kinda explains the 20 point spread.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> I had no idea that Ellison was out for two games for academic issues. That kinda explains the 20 point spread.




And the reason why I posted this in our Pick Em thread..



> Hmmmm... Wonder how many changes will take place before the games begin..


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

rhbama3 said:


> I had no idea that Ellison was out for two games for academic issues. That kinda explains the 20 point spread.



20 point spread was out before Ellison was ruled ineligible.


----------



## rhbama3

TrueBlueEagle said:


> 20 point spread was out before Ellison was ruled ineligible.



Ah. Didn't know that.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Georgia Southern is going to beat WVU on Saturday


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Georgia Southern is going to beat WVU on Saturday



Morning ODR... Still no bet on that game?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning ODR... Still no bet on that game?



I was actually going to bet on that game until that thug qb was suspended.


----------



## rhbama3

Looks like the game will be carried by Fox Sports South according to a GSU article. Still trying to find that channel on my DirectTV.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like the game will be carried by Fox Sports South according to a GSU article. Still trying to find that channel on my DirectTV.



Showing channel 649 on mine.


----------



## westcobbdog

hoping the Eagle's can whip W Virginny or at least keep it very close.


----------



## jbogg

Bump for the Eagles.  Beat WV!  Hail Southern!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pulling for GSU, but picking WV, won't hurt my feelings if I'm wrong.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pulling for GSU, but picking WV, won't hurt my feelings if I'm wrong.



they might want to be careful with western michigan in game 2. these guys were giving #5 Michigan St a nice game until 2 min left.


----------



## Silver Britches

Some Tech Fan Dude said:


> Pulling for GSU, but picking WV, won't hurt my feelings if I'm wrong.



Same here, but will certainly be pulling for Georgia Southern!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> Same here, but will certainly be pulling for Georgia Southern!




I like what you did there .. Thugzilla


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Georgia Southern will play hard, the team is pumped up and ready to go. Wish we could catch wvu sleeping but looks like the d coordinator remembers southern crushing his school back in the 90s, wvu has prepared to play us since spring.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Georgia Southern is going to beat WVU on Saturday





Browning Slayer said:


> Morning ODR... Still no bet on that game?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Did GSU even show up ???  Dang what a butt whuppin. 



Where ya at Bfroggie ??


----------



## doenightmare

GSU's starting QB was suspended - still a distapointing effort.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did GSU even show up ???  Dang what a butt whuppin.
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya at Bfroggie ??



Taken out back behind the wood pile for sure,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Taken out back behind the wood pile for sure,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches

I can't believe how bad GSU got beat! Really surprised they couldn't score.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Gotta a feelin we won't be hearing from BlueKermit for awhile..


----------



## BowtechDan

GSU played respectable the first half.  The talent and depth of WVU took over the second half.  But GSU never quit.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> I can't believe how bad GSU got beat! Really surprised they couldn't score.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



lol. silverthug.


----------



## fish hawk

That was embarrassing


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> That was embarrassing



3 interceptions in 1 qtr...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> 3 interceptions in 1 qtr...



Blue frog you have a call from Browning Slayer on the red courtesy phone.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Blue frog you have a call from Browning Slayer on the red courtesy phone.



Lots of big talk going on... Now I know why he wouldn't bet... But then again... ODR never bets..


----------



## brownceluse

Who is ODR?


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> Who is ODR?



Oliver D. Roosevelt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

ODoR is back


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ODoR is back



yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> yep.



This!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> yep.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Disappointing show by the team. Backup QB could be knocked down by a stiff shot of wind. If Ellison was in may not have been much better, I hope that O Line cleans up before we head to Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Disappointing show by the team. Backup QB could be knocked down by a stiff shot of wind. If Ellison was in may not have been much better, I hope that O Line cleans up before we head to Athens.



Still want to bet on the UGA game?


----------



## rhbama3

BlueFrogg said:


> Disappointing show by the team. Backup QB could be knocked down by a stiff shot of wind. If Ellison was in may not have been much better, I hope that O Line cleans up before we head to Athens.



I don't think Ellison would have mattered much, but the passing couldn't have been worse. 2 of 13 for 29 yards with FOUR interceptions. 
Just outmanned in every facet of the game.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think Ellison would have mattered much, but the passing couldn't have been worse. 2 of 13 for 29 yards with FOUR interceptions.
> Just outmanned in every facet of the game.



This reminded me of the Apalachee/Winder Barrow game I had to sit through Friday night........


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> Still want to bet on the UGA game?



Sure, one year avatar bet head to head on whether Breida or Chubb gets more yards right? I'm not going anywhere, I'm still here.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Silver Britches said:


> I can't believe how bad GSU got beat! Really surprised they couldn't score.



I think we clearly saw the drop off in talent between Ellison and Upshaw. He'll be back for the UGA game, but the O-Line better get it together. 

This photo is also an accurate representation of my expressions during the game.


----------



## jbogg

They took being one-dimensional to an entirely new level. We knew we were not going to throw it, but the young Oline couldn't do anything with the West Virginia defense. With no dive threat between the tackles West Virginia was able to totally shut down the outside stuff. I hope they are able to figure something out by this Saturday. Western Michigan is going to be tough.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Well, even though I do have season tickets for GSU Football and there is a HUGE hole on campus that is filled with lots of my money thanks to my Daughter, thankfully, I was in Texas for the past 10 days and I didn't get to see any of this "rat-killing" in West Virginia. The truth is that GSU actually WON against West Virginia.


Did any of you know that GSU got paid $850,000 just to play West Virginia this season.  Yep, GSU did win something as it can now pay a lot of bills in the process even though our team looked like a bunch of total misfits Saturday based on the television coverage according to my Daughter. 

This was the most money that West Virginia has ever paid an opponent and it was surely the most that GSU has EVER been paid to play anybody.   I can't make it to the game this Saturday BUT I will certainly be at GSU for their "Military Appreciation Weekend" game against the Citadel on September 19th.  That weekend is always a fantastic weekend for everyone in Statesboro.

My Daughter and Son-in-Law are both graduates of GSU and they both work on campus for GSU.  They are both very sports minded and they attend numerous "on-the-road" football games as well.  My Son-in-Law played on one of the GSU Football National Championship Teams and his brother played on two of those GSU National Championship Football Teams, so athletics run in their family.  My Daughter and SIL also know most of the Athletic Staff members including the Head Coach, Assistant Coaches, trainers and support staff and also the football players as well.  The three of us have great season tickets for their football games and we enjoy speeding time together watching football.  However, we would like for GSU  to win though.

Hail Southern !!!!!!!


----------



## BlueFrogg

Lets Roll


----------



## BlueFrogg

Good win for my Eagles yesterday. Now we coming for you UGA.


----------



## Matthew6

BlueFrogg said:


> Good win for my Eagles yesterday. Now we coming for you UGA.



yall will get slaughtered ODoRLes.


----------



## jcountry

BlueFrogg said:


> Good win for my Eagles yesterday. Now we coming for you UGA.




My wife is a huge UGA fan.   I love Georgia Southern.

I keep telling her we will have a good day and they will have a bad one sooner or later.

GSU came within one play of beating Tech last year.  And guess who beat UGA?!


----------



## jcountry

Matthew6 said:


> yall will get slaughtered ODoRLes.



Just like we did by the gators in '13?

Just like we were "slaughtered" by Tech last year?

It's coming.   It's coming soon....


----------



## brownceluse

jcountry said:


> Just like we did by the gators in '13?
> 
> Just like we were "slaughtered" by Tech last year?
> 
> It's coming.   It's coming soon....



Southern would have blown UGA off the field yesterday. WV should be in the NC game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## BlueFrogg

UGA looked weak against Vandy. Southern bout to roll on you clowns.


----------



## SpotandStalk

BlueFrogg said:


> UGA looked weak against Vandy. Southern bout to roll on you clowns.



Now you've done it.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Now you've done it.



let ol slayer get settled into that new singlewide up in chatsworth and i bet he will do that avatar bet with you.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> UGA looked weak against Vandy. Southern bout to roll on you clowns.





SpotandStalk said:


> Now you've done it.



Nice to have you back ODR......

Especially after Fail State.... 

You still want to bet that game?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice to have you back ODR......
> 
> Especially after Fail State....
> 
> You still want to bet that game?



loser of the game leaves this forum for a year?

Let's see if you will man up?!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> loser of the game leaves this forum for a year?
> 
> Let's see if you will man up?!!



Cat got your tounge?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> loser of the game leaves this forum for a year?
> 
> Let's see if you will man up?!!





Browning Slayer said:


> Cat got your tounge?



Don't let Miss Piggy down....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice to have you back ODR......
> 
> Especially after Fail State....
> 
> You still want to bet that game?





Browning Slayer said:


> loser of the game leaves this forum for a year?
> 
> Let's see if you will man up?!!





Browning Slayer said:


> Cat got your tounge?





Browning Slayer said:


> Don't let Miss Piggy down....



Not sure why you are afraid.. You have multiple log-in's..


----------



## BlueFrogg

Let's lock it in, if Ga Sou loses by some odd happening you wont hear from me for 365 days. 

WHEN Ga Sou rolls on you clowns you can spend the next 365 watching your favorite Oprah reruns while Ga Sou and ole BLUEFROGG BE RUNNIN THIS FORUM.


----------



## westcobbdog

See ya later frog boy.


----------



## Browning Slayer

westcobbdog said:


> See ya later frog boy.



He does realize that Southern has never beat UGA?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Let's lock it in, if Ga Sou loses by some odd happening you wont hear from me for 365 days.
> 
> WHEN Ga Sou rolls on you clowns you can spend the next 365 watching your favorite Oprah reruns while Ga Sou and ole BLUEFROGG BE RUNNIN THIS FORUM.



It's a bet! Look at the bright side ODR.. You can always use a different account..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BlueFrogg said:


> Let's lock it in, if Ga Sou loses by some odd happening you wont hear from me for 365 days.
> 
> WHEN Ga Sou rolls on you clowns you can spend the next 365 watching your favorite Oprah reruns while Ga Sou and ole BLUEFROGG BE RUNNIN THIS FORUM.





Da Blue Froggie done JUMPED !!!   



BlueThug ain't skeered !!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Well Slayer, I guess you won't have to worry about being banded next year.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Well Slayer, I guess you won't have to worry about being banded next year.



he could come back as the white ranger, or vol orange ranger.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da Blue Froggie done JUMPED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> BlueThug ain't skeered !!




Ain't smart either...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> he could come back as the white ranger, or vol orange ranger.



Pink Ranger or Ruger Slayer


Or since he loves UT so much, Butch Jones!


----------



## Matthew6

we need a Bug Slayer too.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> we need a Bug Slayer too.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Pink Ranger or Ruger Slayer
> 
> 
> Or since he loves UT so much, Butch Jones!





Matthew6 said:


> we need a Bug Slayer too.






I'm not too concerned.. I'll go out the old fashion way.. I helped get rid of ODR once, I can't believe he is making it this easy this time..


----------



## BlueFrogg

BlueFrogg knows no fear. 

Once Ga Sou beats UGA like a fresh batch of corn bread batter all the T-Shirt fans can go back to their Gainesville tech merchandise since they won't want to wear the big G any longer. Then you all can start talkin bout how you want to hire Fritz and dump Richt.


----------



## SpotandStalk




----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## BlueFrogg

Let's roll on these clowns tomorrow


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, sir! Hoping for a Bulldogs and Eagles win tomorrow.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Conference play starts this weekend with Idaho, we got this


----------



## Matthew6

BlueFrogg said:


> Conference play starts this weekend with Idaho, we got this


yall got uga too, right.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> yall got uga too, right.



According to Browning Slayer, YES.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> yall got uga too, right.





SpotandStalk said:


> According to Browning Slayer, YES.



Hard to keep up with cupcakes..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard to keep up with cupcakes..



Especially with so many on your schedule. 


Y'all are looking like an ACC team.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Especially with so many on your schedule.
> 
> 
> Y'all are looking like an ACC team.



At least we aren't as bad as Snook's OSU...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> At least we aren't as bad as Snook's OSU...



That's right. 

If they have to play an fbs team, Ol Urban will take FMLA leave.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> That's right.
> 
> If they have to play an fbs team, Ol Urban will take FMLA leave.



Fake another heart attack..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Fake another heart attack..



True story......


They were talking the other day and said when Urban took the Osu job, his wife MADE him sign a contract, saying his family would come 1st.  








Let's try to stay on topic.


Go Ga State......Beat Idaho


----------



## BlueFrogg

One week closer to Browning Slayers banishment from the board. And all the UGA Tshirt fans going home to create threads about firing Mark Richt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BlueFrogg said:


> One week closer to Browning Slayers banishment from the board. And all the UGA Tshirt fans going home to create threads about firing Mark Richt.










Bye bye lil BlueFroggie...


----------



## Silver Britches

Ga Southern 44 - Idaho 20

Just over 2 minutes left in the 4th

That Idaho stadium is horrible looking!


----------



## Silver Britches

It's over! Ga Southern wins!


----------



## westcobbdog

silver britches said:


> ga southern 44 - idaho 20
> 
> just over 2 minutes left in the 4th
> 
> that idaho stadium is horrible looking!



wtg gsu!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> One week closer to Browning Slayers banishment from the board. And all the UGA Tshirt fans going home to create threads about firing Mark Richt.



You want to bet some $$$ also???


----------



## westcobbdog

Browning Slayer said:


> You want to bet some $$$ also???



x3?


----------



## BlueFrogg

Let's Roll


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> You want to bet some $$$ also???





westcobbdog said:


> x3?



I see he didn't want to do that...


----------



## BlueFrogg

Good win by our Eagles this past weekend


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Good win by our Eagles this past weekend



Yes it was!!! You want to bet some $$$$ on that game??


----------



## BlueFrogg

UGA looked like a bunch of clowns today. GSU would have wiped them up today. I guess all the T shirt fans can start their fire Mark Richt threads...


----------



## BlueFrogg

Gonna keep the momentum rolling against New Mexico State this weekend. Let's Roll.


----------



## rhbama3

BlueFrogg said:


> Gonna keep the momentum rolling against New Mexico State this weekend. Let's Roll.



NMS is winless and a 28.5 underdog. Cannon fodder and a good tune-up for GSU before App. State.
Hail Southern!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes it was!!! You want to bet some $$$$ on that game??





BlueFrogg said:


> UGA looked like a bunch of clowns today. GSU would have wiped them up today. I guess all the T shirt fans can start their fire Mark Richt threads...



Still not interested in the $$$ frog boy?


----------



## BlueFrogg

The bet was Breida has more yards than Chubb in the game, so...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> loser of the game leaves this forum for a year?
> 
> Let's see if you will man up?!!





Browning Slayer said:


> Cat got your tounge?





Browning Slayer said:


> Don't let Miss Piggy down....





Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure why you are afraid.. You have multiple log-in's..





BlueFrogg said:


> BlueFrogg knows no fear.
> 
> Once Ga Sou beats UGA like a fresh batch of corn bread batter all the T-Shirt fans can go back to their Gainesville tech merchandise since they won't want to wear the big G any longer. Then you all can start talkin bout how you want to hire Fritz and dump Richt.





BlueFrogg said:


> The bet was Breida has more yards than Chubb in the game, so...



Froggy, you might want to look at what you signed up for.. The early bet was rushing yards.. Now it was something totally different.. I called you out yet again and you answered! I quoted you so you could see!


----------



## Silver Britches

Bullfrog must have something hard mixed in with that tea.

GO EAGLES!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Froggy, you might want to look at what you signed up for.. The early bet was rushing yards.. Now it was something totally different.. I called you out yet again and you answered! I quoted you so you could see!



I can break down the post#'s if you would like..


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> I can break down the post#'s if you would like..



The original bet was RB v RB and Chubbs Season (just like UGA's) is done, so... Yeah. 

You can go watch episodes of Tiny House Nation and listen to Rocky Top while the real football teams finish out the season... So, yeah.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Good win for the Eagles, BRING ON APP STATE THURSDAY!!!!


----------



## rhbama3

BlueFrogg said:


> Good win for the Eagles, BRING ON APP STATE THURSDAY!!!!



Both excellent teams with identical records but that App. State stat of giving up 11.5 pts per game vs. GSU's 25 is kinda worrisome. Particularly since they are playing in Boone.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Southern, beat down App St!


Southern looks to be the best team in the state thus far BlueFrogg.


----------



## doenightmare

Go you hairy feathery Eagles!


----------



## BlueFrogg

rhbama3 said:


> Both excellent teams with identical records but that App. State stat of giving up 11.5 pts per game vs. GSU's 25 is kinda worrisome. Particularly since they are playing in Boone.



Very true, but it does seem like APP has had some problems stopping the run, and has had better luck with their secondary.

Georgia Southern is the #1 rushing offense in the nation averaging 399 yards per game 

http://espn.go.com/college-football/statistics/team/_/stat/rushing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

goo


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Southern with a short week to take on App State in Boone. Should be a great game.


----------



## Matthew6

nice tune up game before they beat uga


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> nice tune up game before they beat uga



Thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Southern beats App St and obliterates Uga.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Southern beats App St and obliterates Uga.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Southern beats App St and obliterates Uga.



i bet southern would beat Mizzou more than 9-6


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> i bet southern would beat Mizzou more than 9-6



Southern don't kick fg's.




They score ery time.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Southern don't kick fg's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They score ery time.


----------



## BlueFrogg

SpotandStalk said:


> Southern don't kick fg's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They score ery time.



Breida looking to bump that average from 10.3 to 11 yards per carry against App.


----------



## Bob Wallace

I'm a proud alum. Wife and I graduated in 98. Can't wait for the Ga State game as we are heading that way to watch it.


----------



## Matthew6

gonna be a good one


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Game Day! Beat App State!


----------



## BlueFrogg

Let's Roll on these clowns


----------



## rhbama3

Hail Southern!
Waiting on the kickoff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Er uhm, comments Blue Froggie ???


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Last night I learned what it felt like to be a Bulldawg fan.


----------



## rhbama3

TrueBlueEagle said:


> Last night I learned what it felt like to be a Bulldawg fan.



Last night was the first GSU game i watched in its entirety. Is Ellison really that bad a passer? 4 attempts in the 1st half, 9 in the 2nd half,  and the rest of the game was Breida running into a brick wall. Granted, the App. State QB was cutting the Eagles secondary to pieces, but GSU made no adjustments throughout the night.


----------



## bullgator

I knew that Brieda name sounded familiar. He's from down here in Hernando County. 
That's been bugging me since last night watching the game.


----------



## Resica

And the 3rd disappointing team from Georgia this year. It stinks.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Another Thursday night game next week vs Texas State, hold your head up guys, first conference loss in 2 years. We can still win the conference this year, need a couple teams to step up and beat App.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

i was pulling for bluefrogg's bois, i may have jinxed them, sorry


----------



## KyDawg

I have  pulled for Georgia Southern going back to the Erk Russell days.


----------



## rejfoxtrot

We will recover.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Goodwin for the Eagles last night


----------



## BlueFrogg

Good win by my Eagles today, let's carry it over to next week.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Good win by my Eagles today, let's carry it over to next week.



You might carry it over for the 1st half than your boys will be out of gas! 

After that, we'll see you next year under this login ODR!


----------



## Matthew6

yep and fail state. mo cowbell please.


----------



## rhbama3

BlueFrogg said:


> Good win by my Eagles today, let's carry it over to next week.



There is one dimensional and then there is GSU one dimensional. 7 pass attempts for the entire game? Pretty much the last 3 games have been the same with no passing.
I love to see GSU do well, but i see them being crushed by the Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> There is one dimensional and then there is GSU one dimensional. 7 pass attempts for the entire game? Pretty much the last 3 games have been the same with no passing.
> I love to see GSU do well, but i see them being crushed by the Dawgs.



Lambert might, might and I mean a very big might! Actually throw for more than 100 yards vs Southern..


----------



## BlueFrogg

GATA - We Got This Eagles.


----------



## westcobbdog

BlueFrogg said:


> GATA - We Got This Eagles.



what, a pounding coming?


----------



## BlueFrogg

westcobbdog said:


> what, a pounding coming?



Weak, typical T shirt fan talk. 

GATA Eagles.


----------



## nickel back

They bout did it but the puppies was to much in the end.

Go!!Puppies!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

GSU's coach BLEW it.


----------



## TireKicker

Not sure why GSU got away from the "read zone option"
Upshaw & Ellison were slicing up the defense, and showed no signs of stopping it.
It's also a bunmer that ellison got hurt.


----------



## MudDucker

All this chest beating when GSU was only in the game due to UGA turn overs.  Nice try and nearly an embarrassment to UGA.


----------



## TireKicker

MudDucker said:


> All this chest beating when GSU was only in the game due to UGA turn overs.  Nice try and nearly an embarrassment to UGA.



Lol, you're better than that. I'm sure Williams' big hit had nothing to do with the fumble.  You forget GSU's muffed punt and missed 31 yard FG?


----------



## SpotandStalk

MudDucker said:


> All this chest beating when GSU was only in the game due to UGA turn overs.  Nice try and nearly an embarrassment to UGA.



Them Dawgs kept hearing footsteps and dropping the ball.




Southern had em shook up.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hooked On Quack said:


> GSU's coach BLEW it.



Yep.


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> GSU's coach BLEW it.



I think what blew it for GSU was not being able to convert a 4th and 1 in overtime and then letting Sony bust up the middle for a TD.Floyd and Jenkins stepped up bigtime with tackles for loss


----------



## jcountry

rhbama3 said:


> Last night was the first GSU game i watched in its entirety. Is Ellison really that bad a passer? 4 attempts in the 1st half, 9 in the 2nd half,  and the rest of the game was Breida running into a brick wall. Granted, the App. State QB was cutting the Eagles secondary to pieces, but GSU made no adjustments throughout the night.





Ellison was awesome last year.  He has run for 2000 yards and passed for 2000 yards.

I have no idea what happened, but he is just awful this year.  Can't complete a pass for nothing.   There could be a guy wide open, and he will overthrow him by 5 ft every single time.

I want last year's Ellison back.  He was wearing out Ga Tech-and he was just an altogether better player.   Upshaw is sometimes OK at passing, but something bad happened to Ellison.  He just didn't show up this whole season.

Good game overall.  Both sides had some screwups, but I'm glad it was at least a contest.  So tired of seeing 25 or 30 point losses to some team that is supposed to be a rivalry.


----------



## westcobbdog

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep.



I was prayin he would not line up that kicker from 57, who surely was gonna knock it thru. Moments before the last play the camera panned to Koo, and he was shakin his head to music. Told my son that dude is loose, he would make that kick.  Coach Willie must have missed Leonard Floyd flying into his back field the two prior plays.


----------



## DSGB

fish hawk said:


> Floyd and Jenkins stepped up bigtime with tackles for loss



Those two will be missed next year, for sure.


----------



## Hardwoods

I guess the eagles must still be hungover from their huge moral victory against the Dawgs. Getting beat down by GSU


----------



## westcobbdog

First I have heard of this, oh nuts.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wow.

Ga State really put it on the Eagles


----------



## Matthew6

maybe blue frogodr can explain this?


----------



## Silver Britches

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ga State really put it on the Eagles



Wow is right! Flat out shocking, isn't it? Hope BlueFrogg didn't flatline on us today after this.


----------



## jcountry

I was there.

I jinxed it somehow.  

Ga state wasn't even that good.   It was just the Ga southern who showed up today was absolutely horrible.  It was the same team which lost big to app state.  

The problem this year is whether you get the good Ga southern or the truckload of idiots team.   

The same team that lost to App state somehow beat the living tar out of Troy (who went to triple OT against app.)

There was some really horrible officiating, but mainly it was southern just hosing things up bad.   At least 4 beautiful passes for 20 to 40 yards dropped-just plain dropped.  

Ga state had a pretty good QB, but the real story is that southern simply didn't attend the game.  We didn't cover the receivers-at all.   And the offense was asleep at the wheel.  

It was absolutely the worst officiated game I have ever seen.  The refs totally  handed it to state, but even without that, southern would have lost by at least 10.

Shameful.   It was rough.


----------



## jcountry

Silver Britches said:


> Wow is right! Flat out shocking, isn't it? Hope BlueFrogg didn't flatline on us today after this.



Yeah, U have nothing to be prooud of either, OT boy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

jcountry said:


> Yeah, U have nothing to be prooud of either, OT boy.


----------



## brownceluse

jcountry said:


> Yeah, U have nothing to be prooud of either, OT boy.





Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hard to smack talk when we almost lost.....


----------



## Silver Britches

jcountry said:


> Yeah, U have nothing to be prooud of either, OT boy.



Well, we won. All that matters, right? Plus, I love them Eagles too. Big Eagles and Dawg fan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Hard to smack talk when we almost lost.....






REALLY hard to talk smack when you did lose, hence avatar.


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> Hard to smack talk when we almost lost.....



That wasn't smack talk towards the Eagles. That was a poke at BlueFrogg. Seems BlueFrogg turned out to be a bullfrog.


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> REALLY hard to talk smack when you did lose, hence avatar.



Looks good on you. I say keep it, unless you want me to make you a sweet Paul Johnson avatar?


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> REALLY hard to talk smack when you did lose, hence avatar.



I figured you would have had a pretty little UGA cheer leader......... What happened?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> Looks good on you. I say keep it, unless you want me to make you a sweet Paul Johnson avatar?






Fire CPJ, we'd love to settle with the mediocrity coaching of CMR !!!


----------



## doenightmare

Southern lost to crappy Ga State? Crap.


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fire CPJ, we'd love to settle with the mediocrity coaching of CMR !!!



No doubt y'all could get a better coach in there. Don't understand why y'all haven't gone after someone else by now. Lot of guys would kill to coach there. Tech seems to be happy with the ol fat boy as coach.


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fire CPJ, we'd love to settle with the mediocrity coaching of CMR !!!



With all the pre-season hype for Tech, i'm kinda surprised he hasn't gotten a lot more criticism after the woeful season they had. Really, have you heard any media stories about CPJ being on a hot seat?


----------



## Silver Britches

rhbama3 said:


> With all the pre-season hype for Tech, i'm kinda surprised he hasn't gotten a lot more criticism after the woeful season they had. Really, have you heard any media stories about CPJ being on a hot seat?



Apparently its only the coaches finishing with 9 to 10 wins a year that get on the hot seat. Haven't heard anything about CPJ being on the hot seat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> I figured you would have had a pretty little UGA cheer leader......... What happened?




I don't know what I was thankin..




rhbama3 said:


> With all the pre-season hype for Tech, i'm kinda surprised he hasn't gotten a lot more criticism after the woeful season they had. Really, have you heard any media stories about CPJ being on a hot seat?





Not a word, alot of grumbling among fanz and alumni.


----------



## doenightmare

rhbama3 said:


> With all the pre-season hype for Tech, i'm kinda surprised he hasn't gotten a lot more criticism after the woeful season they had. Really, have you heard any media stories about CPJ being on a hot seat?



Can't afford to can him  -cheap er' to keep er'.  My heads starting to hurt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't know what I was thankin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a word, alot of grumbling among fanz and alumni.





All 36 of us fanz . .


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> All 36 of us fanz . .



You can legally change that crappy avatar Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> You can legally change that crappy avatar Quackbro.





I didn't get to change mine until Tuesday, I still owe the dwag fanz a few more dayzz.


----------



## jcountry

Silver Britches said:


> Well, we won. All that matters, right? Plus, I love them Eagles too. Big Eagles and Dawg fan.



I feel ya.

(Just being sarcastic back there.)

It really does seem that I jinx the team somehow.   I have gone years without watching a game.....  And then when I actually start to care again somehow southern just stinks-just absolutely falls off a cliff!   (We were favored to win this game by at least 15.)

Today was really awful.   We weren't even trying to cover state receivers.   That is the part that gets me.  How do you not cover those guys-at all? 

I really hope something good happens-like maybe the defensive coordinator gets replaced by someone halfway competent.  

I would so love to see Ga Southern do well.  I have always been an underdog fan.   Last year, it looked like Ellison was gonna have a breakout year coming up....  But good Lord, it has been awful for him.   You blitz him at all, and he folds like a wet napkin.

-I always will have a special place in my heart for southern...  I just wish we could somehow string a few good games together to make a decent season.


----------



## jcountry

brownceluse said:


> I figured you would have had a pretty little UGA cheer leader......... What happened?



UGA has pretty cheerleaders?


----------



## jcountry

The worst part is:

Ga State is a FAKE team!  They don't have fans.  

All they have is access to the Ga Dome.   That is absolutely all they have.  

Here's the deal-If you are Ga state and you have access to the Ga dome, you can schedule games against Alabama and Tennessee and whomever and they will show up and buy 50k tickets..... But that is the only purpose you serve.    You are a ticket sales office for the competition.

Ga state had just about the same number or purple-wearing fans in the stands today as they had points-seriously.  (No kidding.  There could not have been more than 40 people in Ga state colors there.)

When state played southern  in the ga dome, Southern had 37 fans for every 1 of Ga state.   Seriously.   Think about that-37 to 1.   I got out the calculator.  They had almost 800 fans in the Ga dome.   

The only thing more shameful than today's loss is the fact that we lost to a team who can turn out a big 800 in their home stadium (which they paid not one cent to acquire..)

I Hate Ga state.   Fake team....  No fans.   That is all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I know of one GSU board member that has a ton of $$$ in their stadium..


----------



## jcountry

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know of one GSU board member that has a ton of $$$ in their stadium..



Ga dome?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

jcountry said:


> Ga dome?






Naw, the new sports building in the end zone at Southern.


----------



## jcountry

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, the new sports building in the end zone at Southern.



I see.

It is very nice.

(Unlike the crappy Ga Dome that state-and its non existent fans-paid zero for.)


-As an example, would someone please point some Ga State fans on this site?   Kinda hard-ain't it?

Crickets.....


----------



## brownceluse

jcountry said:


> I see.
> 
> It is very nice.
> 
> (Unlike the crappy Ga Dome that state-and its non existent fans-paid zero for.)
> 
> 
> -As an example, would someone please point some Ga State fans on this site?
> 
> Crickets.....



Not taking sides here but the State program is just barely off the ground. Not much room around there either for their own stadium unless Quack will let them play at Bobby Dodd.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## jcountry

brownceluse said:


> Not taking sides here but the State program is just barely off the ground. Not much room around there either for their own stadium unless Quack will let them play at Bobby Dodd.....



Point is-

They get access to a billion dollar stadium-and can sell pretty much unlimited tickets....  To the opponent's fans.   (They were allowed to division I just to be the easy team on the schedule for pretty much any big team they could get in the dome.   And now their coach acts like they have an actual foundation built on their non-existent fans.) 

Most teams actually have to foot their own bill.    I don't like such welfare queens acting like they have done built all dis and dat.

It's OK.   Today has me cheesed off.   But that will make the next time we curb stomp them (and their tens of fans) so much sweeter!


----------



## jcountry

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 860064



It is a nice addition!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Not taking sides here but the State program is just barely off the ground. Not much room around there either for their own stadium unless Quack will let them play at Bobby Dodd.....





Besides opposing teams, it would be nice to see SOMEBODY play foosball at Bobby Dodd..


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Besides opposing teams, it would be nice to see SOMEBODY play foosball at Bobby Dodd..


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> Besides opposing teams, it would be nice to see SOMEBODY play foosball at Bobby Dodd..



Hertful - but true.


----------



## jiminbogart

jcountry said:


> I Hate Ga state.   Fake team....





That "fake team" put a real stomping on the under achievers from Metter. 

I'd hate to see how bad a real team would have stomped their guts out.


----------



## rhbama3

Georgia Southern vs. Bowling Green in the Go-Daddy Bowl in Mobile.
Hate to say it but i see GSU getting curb-stomped in that game.


----------



## jcountry

jiminbogart said:


> That "fake team" put a real stomping on the under achievers from Metter.
> 
> I'd hate to see how bad a real team would have stomped their guts out.



They did.

But any team which can only stir up 1 fan for every 37 of ours in their "home" stadium.    Fake as it gets.   

And the under achievers from Metter darn near took the big, bad boys from UGA.  Darn near took Tech last year, and actually did take U of Florida. 

It was definitely a bad game, but it happens.     Can't wait for the day that my team comes up on yours and shows them what a "bad day" looks like!


----------



## SpotandStalk

I guess Ga State was the real GSU this year.


----------



## jcountry

SpotandStalk said:


> I guess Ga State was the real GSU this year.



They were for a day.

(That's OK though.  I can't imagine why or how anyone would ever go to school there.  Maybe the reason they only had like 33 fans was the rest were lost in drive bys and car jackings.    That area ain't no good these days.)


----------



## Silver Britches

jcountry taking that loss pretty hard. Cheer up, man, GSU hasn't fell off the map just yet. They'll get things going in the right direction again.


----------



## SpotandStalk

jcountry said:


> They were for a day.
> 
> (That's OK though.  I can't imagine why or how anyone would ever go to school there.  Maybe the reason they only had like 33 fans was the rest were lost in drive bys and car jackings.    That area ain't no good these days.)



I still can't believe they won. Not just squeaked by either, it was a beatdown. I didn't get to see the game. I guess Southern just didn't take them seriously?


----------



## jiminbogart

jcountry said:


> Can't wait for the day that my team comes up on yours and shows them what a "bad day" looks like!



We'll have to lay down a gentleman's wager when the time comes.


----------



## Matthew6

i was amazed ga southern got beat by state. guess those midtown boys were just to much for them.


----------



## jcountry

SpotandStalk said:


> I still can't believe they won. Not just squeaked by either, it was a beatdown. I didn't get to see the game. I guess Southern just didn't take them seriously?



I'm not sure what happened.  

It was like we prepared for a rushing team (which state is not.)   

State definitely has a good QB.  He is the best in the conference-by far.    He threw for about 350 yards.   Only threw one interception.  He looks like Cam Newton next to Lambert.  

The problem wasn't that he was so awesome, but that southern's defense was totally asleep.   We didn't cover anyone-ever.    When you have 3 open receivers every play, it ain't too hard to move down the field.  Not sure how come southern didn't adjust to a man defense, but for some reason we didn't.  By "open" I mean WIIIIIDE open-like no one within 10 yards of these guys, play after play.  Something went badly wrong defensively.   

The offense was terrible too.   We had at least 4 beautiful, long passes-two of which would have been easy TDs. All were dropped.   

Never seen a game like that.   It was almost like the team went on strike.   They really didn't seem to try. 

There were some awful calls, just like the rest of college football this year, but they didn't really turn the game.

It was just like the App state game.   Somehow, we got beat in that one bad, but then turned around and stomped the mess out of Troy-who took App to triple OT. 

I love that kind of football.   But it sure is frustrating when it doesn't go well.   I am not one of those "fire the coach" guys, but I have serious questions about what in the world happened-especially defensively.


----------



## Browning Slayer

There are high school teams in GA that would beat GSU..


----------



## jcountry

Browning Slayer said:


> There are high school teams in GA that would beat GSU..



There sure are ones who could have on Sat.

There are some who could beat UGA this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer

jcountry said:


> There are some who could beat UGA this year.



Keep telling yourself that.. It helps with the pain of depression and rejection. GSU has never beat UGA and never will! That's a fact.


----------



## sneaking squanto

This is probably the worse L in history at Paulson. GS was flat out-coached/out-played Saturday. Give State credit..they are probably one of the most improved teams in all FBS. If UGA had an Arbuckle at QB this year CMR would still be in Athens. They have an NFL caliber QB and NFL receivers in the making.IMO Southern overlooked this game and was not in the least big prepared. Losing Breida the first qtr to a leg injury our offense was in a downward sputter. Fields was at 50% with an injury and had not practiced all week.We have only 1 dependable receiver.Until our passing game comes around every team with a good defense will stack the box on us and dare us to throw. Our current receivers were not recruited for CWF offense and we are having to use what we have. Ellison has not been himself this year and that is probably one of the biggest disappointments. The good news is the sun still came up and the Eagles are 14-2 in the SBC the first 2 years.


----------



## jcountry

sneaking squanto said:


> This is probably the worse L in history at Paulson. GS was flat out-coached/out-played Saturday. Give State credit..they are probably one of the most improved teams in all FBS. If UGA had an Arbuckle at QB this year CMR would still be in Athens. They have an NFL caliber QB and NFL receivers in the making.IMO Southern overlooked this game and was not in the least big prepared. Losing Breida the first qtr to a leg injury our offense was in a downward sputter. Fields was at 50% with an injury and had not practiced all week.We have only 1 dependable receiver.Until our passing game comes around every team with a good defense will stack the box on us and dare us to throw. Our current receivers were not recruited for CWF offense and we are having to use what we have. Ellison has not been himself this year and that is probably one of the biggest disappointments. The good news is the sun still came up and the Eagles are 14-2 in the SBC the first 2 years.




This is all true.

Their QB is pretty good.   Definitely better than Lambert by a mile.

The defense thing is most frustrating.   I just can't figure out what in the world was going on.   How could they not figure out how to cover the pass?  That is pretty basic, and it wasn't done for one second of the game.


----------



## jcountry

Any word on Breida's injury?


----------



## sneaking squanto

The defense has shown up just about all year when our offense has not..up until this game. At half time I figured we would have made the adjustments.The offense this year is somewhat bi-polar.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

This was my post below that I made at 4:20 AM last Saturday Morning in the "Around the Campfire Forum" and in particularly, the daily Driveler Thread.

It turned out to be the only thing that I got right all day too. 

******************

Happy Saturday Morning to you Gobblin, Moonpie and to any other sleepy drivelers this morning.

I have been waiting for an hour now for this dang white screen to disappear. In the meantime, I have read EVERY NEWS story around the world it seems. It is some CRAZY stuff happening all around.

It was scary as I even read lots of things about ME.

As for the rest of my day, I will be getting a shower soon and going to Statesboro to watch my GSU Eagles play their last home game of this season today. I'm going to have a blast with my Daughter and Son-in-law all day long as I am going to be in Statesboro by 10 o'clock this morning. Looking forward to eating lunch at Gnat's Landing Restaurant in Statesboro too as they have great food there.

GSU will be playing in the Go Daddy Bowl Game on December 23rd in Mobile BUT I won't be able to attend because I will be flying to Houston really early in the morning on December 24th instead so I will have to watch this game on ESPN at 8 PM instead. The formal notification about this Bowl game will not be made until tomorrow. This will be the very first Bowl Game that GSU has ever playing in.



Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin as it is helping to keep my eye open.

Hope all of you have a great day today and will pass it on.


HAIL SOUTHERN AND GO GSU EAGLES !!!!!!!!!! 


****************************

About the only things that I got right this week was the fact that Gnat's Landing Restaurant does have great food and I ate there again for lunch for the second Saturday in a row.

I also got the opportunity to rub shoulders with the Governor and his wife at the Eagle Football Alumni Association Hospitality Tent before the game.  

And the second thing that I was right about was the Go Daddy Bowl Game invitation to Georgia Southern University of which I can't be there in Mobile to see it live now.  


I watched this "rat killing" Saturday and I agree with some of the other comments as well.  It was absolutely the WORST officiated football game that I have ever witnessed in my 50 plus years of watching football.  Most people in the stands thought that this officiating crew must have been the President (white hat blind guy) and several of the professors that apparently teach at Georgia State University as well.  Most of these officiating professors obviously needed their "seeing eye dogs" to be able to see just pass the end of their noses as they missed calling continued "holding calls", along with hands to the face, blocks in the back, and 4 times called phantom penalties that Georgia Southern was off-sides.  I know that 3 of those so called off-sides penalties resulted in automatic 1st downs for Ga State and it kept their drives alive.  I also know that on one of those phantom calls, the line of scrimmage was directly down the line across the field from my front row season tickets seats and as we watched the play unfold, absolutely NOBODY was lined up off-sides or moved at all before the ball was snapped.  These officials also missed two crucial calls that on one said the GSU receiver was not in bounds on a crucial 1st down catch and also on an interception that was also ruled that the player did not maintain the possession of the ball while still in bounds EVEN AFTER the big Jumbo-Tron Screen showed that both of these calls were incorrect.  Needless to say there were some really mad GSU fans during this game for sure.  When this game was immediately over, there was an huge group of security personnel that completely surrounded this entire officiating crew and got them off of the field in record time too.   The truth is that I did at least $800 worth of not giving these blind guys a break in regards to these incompetent referees so I did get my money's worth.  

Now with all of that said, I also agree with others that our EAGLES just didn't show up in the right frame of mind to play Saturday.  We knew that the quarterback for Ga State is one of the best in the country and we could not cover a single receiver all afternoon it seemed.   When you couple that with absolutely no blocking on our offense and no penetration on defense, it led to an afternoon of total disgust with our performance.  Even if GSU had played Ga State with a very fair and competent officiating crew, I think that we would have still lost this game by probably 10 points.

Either way, I was not a Happy Camper on my drive back home.  As I was leaving Statesboro, I made the mistake of going through the drive-thru at DQ and ordering 1 Cheeseburger with everything EXCEPT PICKLES and I stressed that fact.  Well I got that burger and when I opened it up as I was leaving Statesboro, LOW AND BEHOLD THAT DANG CHEESEBURGER HAD 12 PICKLES ON IT !!!!  

ps:  THIS Statesboro DAIRY QUEEN will NEVER have to worry about me ordering a cheeseburger or anything else from there in the future as it was terrible even after I stopped and took every pickle off of it.  I tried a few bites but had to throw it in the trash at the gas station instead.

Now I will got off of my soapbox and maybe eat some normal supper instead.


----------



## jcountry

Browning Slayer said:


> Keep telling yourself that.. It helps with the pain of depression and rejection. GSU has never beat UGA and never will! That's a fact.



I'm gonna remember this post for that day!   It will be FUN!!!!

(Kind of funny how you don't heard U of Fla talking that smack anymore.)


----------



## Browning Slayer

jcountry said:


> I'm gonna remember this post for that day!   It will be FUN!!!!
> 
> UGA fans are so obnoxious.   Like Alabama fans-without the resume.
> 
> (One missed FG and we would be talking a different history right now.   And have you ever heard of OT?  Do you even know what that means?)




At the end of the day, who won the game! 

Georgia has one of their worst offenses on the field and a crappy kicker for once and GSU still managed to lose. You had a real chance and you blew it. 

Remember this...

GSU has NEVER beat UGA and NEVER will..

Foolish bets is why Bluefrog (aka ODR) has not posted in this thread since GSU blew it..


----------



## jcountry

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I watched this "rat killing" Saturday and I agree with some of the other comments as well.  It was absolutely the WORST officiated football game that I have ever witnessed in my 50 plus years of watching football.  Most people in the stands thought that this officiating crew must have been the President (white hat blind guy) and several of the professors that apparently teach at Georgia State University as well.  Most of these officiating professors obviously needed their "seeing eye dogs" to be able to see just pass the end of their noses as they missed calling continued "holding calls", along with hands to the face, blocks in the back, and 4 times called phantom penalties that Georgia Southern was off-sides.  I know that 3 of those so called off-sides penalties resulted in automatic 1st downs for Ga State and it kept their drives alive.  I also know that on one of those phantom calls, the line of scrimmage was directly down the line across the field from my front row season tickets seats and as we watched the play unfold, absolutely NOBODY was lined up off-sides or moved at all before the ball was snapped.  These officials also missed two crucial calls that on one said the GSU receiver was not in bounds on a crucial 1st down catch and also on an interception that was also ruled that the player did not maintain the possession of the ball while still in bounds EVEN AFTER the big Jumbo-Tron Screen showed that both of these calls were incorrect.  Needless to say there were some really mad GSU fans during this game for sure.  When this game was immediately over, there was an huge group of security personnel that completely surrounded this entire officiating crew and got them off of the field in record time too.   The truth is that I did at least $800 worth of not giving these blind guys a break in regards to these incompetent referees so I did get my money's worth.



I wonder what can be done about the officiating.....  

It was every bit as bad as that Miami game's end-but it was throughout the entire game.

They also said our guy didn't have "control of the ball" when he made that nice fumble recovery.    That was absolutely insane.  

I also saw a clear targeting they didn't call against state.   It was clear as day.

I think Fritz really needs to do something official to complain about that stuff.   I agree-it was definitely the worst officiating I have ever seen as well.

Ga southern definitely didn't play well at all-officiating aside.....   But consider how demotivating that stuff is.  Every time you recover a fumble, complete a pass, or do anything right, they are gonna figure out a way to reverse it.   Happened early and often.    Those kind of officials should not have their jobs after a clown show like that.


----------



## jcountry

Browning Slayer said:


> At the end of the day, who won the game!
> 
> Georgia has one of their worst offenses on the field and a crappy kicker for once and GSU still managed to lose. You had a real chance and you blew it.
> 
> Remember this...
> 
> GSU has NEVER beat UGA and NEVER will..
> 
> Foolish bets is why Bluefrog (aka ODR) has not posted in this thread since GSU blew it..



Blah and blah and blah.

The only reason y'all won is our crappy kicker out crappied your crappy kicker.

That's what you gotta love about UGA fans.   Total arrogance and attitude.  I'm OK with that from some school like Alabama-who actually wins a national championship once every half century or less.

Heck-even Tech had more (and more recent) national championships.   

-Now there's a fact you can good old-fashioned hate.

(And just wait-when we beat you, I'm gonna dig up this thread.   It will make my day!)


----------



## SpotandStalk

When will Uga play Southern again?



I still can't wrap my head around Southern being the worst team in the state this year. Here I was thinking they would beat the Dawgs and they couldn't even handle the Panthers.


----------



## Browning Slayer

jcountry said:


> Blah and blah and blah.
> 
> The only reason y'all won is our crappy kicker out crappied your crappy kicker.
> 
> That's what you gotta love about UGA fans.   Total arrogance and attitude.  I'm OK with that from some school like Alabama-who actually wins a national championship once every half century or less.
> 
> Heck-even Tech had more (and more recent) national championships.
> 
> -Now there's a fact you can good old-fashioned hate.
> 
> (And just wait-when we beat you, I'm gonna dig up this thread.   It will make my day!)


This sight won't exist when GSU actually beats UGA.. What part of "NEVER" don't you get? GSU has NEVER beat UGA!


----------



## rejfoxtrot

We beat UGA about every year in baseball


----------



## bulldawgborn

jcountry said:


> Blah and blah and blah.
> 
> The only reason y'all won is our coach lost his mind.



Fixed it for you.  GSU had us beat this year.  Their coach made some questionable decisions in the final minutes of the game and in overtime that cost them the game IMO.

I will bleed red and black until the day I die, but it will be a cold day in Gainesville before I say any college football team could _never_ beat UGA.  I've watched too many nail biters that should have been blowouts to ever make that statement.


----------



## Browning Slayer

bulldawgborn said:


> Fixed it for you.  GSU had us beat this year.  Their coach made some questionable decisions in the final minutes of the game and in overtime that cost them the game IMO.
> 
> I will bleed red and black until the day I die, but it will be a cold day in Gainesville before I say any college football team could _never_ beat UGA.  I've watched too many nail biters that should have been blowouts to ever make that statement.



I never said "ANY" team.. I said GSU!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Browning Slayer said:


> I never said "ANY" team.. I said GSU!!



Still glad the GSU coach did not line that kicker up for a long FG attempt.


----------



## bulldawgborn

westcobbdog said:


> Still glad the GSU coach did not line that kicker up for a long FG attempt.



Me and you both.  Or Slayer would be saying "GSU will never beat UGA again"


----------



## DSGB

westcobbdog said:


> Still glad the GSU coach did not line that kicker up for a long FG attempt.





bulldawgborn said:


> Me and you both.  Or Slayer would be saying "GSU will never beat UGA again"



x3! Told my wife they were fixing to kick it a mile and beat us. Glad they chose not to.


----------



## jcountry

DSGB said:


> x3! Told my wife they were fixing to kick it a mile and beat us. Glad they chose not to.



Yeah.

He actually has made FGs longer than that one. 

Part that gets me is he choked on a short one.   That definitely lost the game.    I think it was the first short one he missed all year.

Fritz seems like a good coach in many ways, BUT he makes some strange decisions.   Like not going for that FG.  And then lining up for the direct snap to the running back on 4th and 1.   (No one saw what the plan was there.)

Fritz has also attempted at least 3 on side kicks for no reason this year.   Those absolutely NEVER work in college.


----------



## jcountry

bulldawgborn said:


> Me and you both.  Or Slayer would be saying "GSU will never beat UGA again"



I will remember this thread for the day when we really are good.  

I think we would have beat UGA in 2014, (or QB was actually good then) but we came within a hair this time. 

Slayer's tears will be numerous and delicious!

I just remember the Tim Stowers days when I was there.   Those days were truly miserable.   Far more miserable than today.    (Tim was the Ga southern version of Ray Goff-y'all can relate.)   So, from that perspective, we have some positives.   Get some kind of decent QB, and it will be ON!


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Fritz to Tulane. Good luck Willie you'll need it.


----------



## jcountry

rejfoxtrot said:


> Fritz to Tulane. Good luck Willie you'll need it.



Yep-

I think this will open things up for maybe someone who cares to become the coach.

A team like ga southern needs someone who WANTS to take it to the next level.   We haven't seen that person in a long time.    That person needs to be passionate and charismatic.  Fritz may be good with understanding and teaching the mechanics of the game, but he doesn't seem to have any kind of passion to convey.   

We need someone with some spirit-not just a guy who is hoarse.   Fritz did OK in some ways, but his play calling was really awful, and he didn't seem to have much of an idea what to do when other teams figured out how to cover the corners.

The timing is bad.  The bowl game will be a complete blowout-and we will lose by a huge margin.  Players are gonna be let down.   I can't believe he didn't delay the announcement until after that game.

But you know what?   I think it will be good in the long run.   Fritz never used the word "we" in his interviews when referring to something the team did well.   That really speaks volumes.

Tulane can have a guy who can't even figure out that "we" is how one refers to a football team which that person is responsible for.   I hope their money is better spent than ours was.


----------



## jbogg

The timing was definitely unfortunate.  The players found out they lost their coach via Twitter the day after they returned home following final exams.  Those kids have been working hard and looking forward to their first bowl game in school history.  It sounds like Fritz has already taken over at Tulane.  Hope they can stay positive and have a great experience in Mobile.


----------



## carter

*Pay the man his worth !*

This is a program that's moved up ! If they want to keep a coach they are going to have to pay the coach ! They can't keep chasing lower level coaches ! When you go 9/3 and 8/4 and make a quarter what a 2/10 team is paying out ! Your going to lose that coach !!!!


----------



## rhbama3

I don't care for any of the finalists mentioned for the job.
I wish they'd have at least looked at Rush Probst.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> I don't care for any of the finalists mentioned for the job.
> I wish they'd have at least looked at Rush Probst.



He would be a home run hire down there.


----------



## rhbama3

Tyson Summers seems to be the chosen one.
1st year DC for 7-5 Colorado State.
This is gonna get ugly.


----------



## brownceluse

Wow! Didn't see that coming.....


----------



## jcountry

I don't know much about him.

Not seeing much positive feedback on him though.

(Apparently, he was associated with that idiot Van Gorder.  People hate BVG with a massive amount of passion.)


----------



## SpotandStalk

Probst would've been a great hire for Southern.


----------



## rhbama3

SpotandStalk said:


> Probst would've been a great hire for Southern.



Let's start a write-in campaign.


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Let's start a write-in campaign.



Lets don't and say we did.


----------



## SpotandStalk

rhbama3 said:


> Let's start a write-in campaign.



We need to get Big Slayer to sign his name.


----------



## BlueFrogg

I like the hire, and our AD Tom Kleinlein  hasnt led us astray yet so I'm onboard. I'm fairly certain the school/AD was listening to the fans on a lot of their concerns. We don't need another Fritz. Even if he's young we want someone for at least 4 years, and someone from the Southeast at least. Tyson fits those concerns and I believe he may shine in this opportunity. 

I also imagine there will be a large 4 year buyout on his contract. 

Welcome to GSU coach. Now, let's try and get a win in the Go Daddy Bowl Tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk

jcountry said:


> The worst part is:
> 
> Ga State is a FAKE team!  They don't have fans.
> 
> All they have is access to the Ga Dome.   That is absolutely all they have.
> 
> Here's the deal-If you are Ga state and you have access to the Ga dome, you can schedule games against Alabama and Tennessee and whomever and they will show up and buy 50k tickets..... But that is the only purpose you serve.    You are a ticket sales office for the competition.
> 
> Ga state had just about the same number or purple-wearing fans in the stands today as they had points-seriously.  (No kidding.  There could not have been more than 40 people in Ga state colors there.)
> 
> When state played southern  in the ga dome, Southern had 37 fans for every 1 of Ga state.   Seriously.   Think about that-37 to 1.   I got out the calculator.  They had almost 800 fans in the Ga dome.
> 
> The only thing more shameful than today's loss is the fact that we lost to a team who can turn out a big 800 in their home stadium (which they paid not one cent to acquire..)
> 
> I Hate Ga state.   Fake team....  No fans.   That is all.




Looks like Ga State is moving on up. 

http://mweb.cbssports.com/ncaaf/eye-on-college-football/25422220/georgia-state-wins-bid-to-buy-turner-field-convert-into-football-stadium


----------



## Ragin

Geaux Ragin Cajuns!


----------



## Silver Britches

BlueFrogg said:


> I like the hire, and our AD Tom Kleinlein  hasnt led us astray yet so I'm onboard. I'm fairly certain the school/AD was listening to the fans on a lot of their concerns. We don't need another Fritz. Even if he's young we want someone for at least 4 years, and someone from the Southeast at least. Tyson fits those concerns and I believe he may shine in this opportunity.
> 
> I also imagine there will be a large 4 year buyout on his contract.
> 
> Welcome to GSU coach. Now, let's try and get a win in the Go Daddy Bowl Tonight.



He's alive!   Thought the green frog had done croaked on a lilypad somewhere.

Yes, I like the hire too. Glad to have a GA boy running the show.

GO EAGLES!
BEAT BOWLING GREEN!


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


>



Quit hogging all the popcorn!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Quit hogging all the popcorn!



just waiting for slayer to show up; if he isnt washing clothes and dishes; might get exciting up in here


----------



## SpotandStalk

Keep this in mind. In 10 years, when Ga State is a playoff contender, it was the 2015 blowout over Ga Southern, that got the Panthers rolling.


----------



## Silver Britches

SpotandStalk said:


> Keep this in mind. In 10 years, when Ga State is a playoff contender, it was the 2015 blowout over Ga Southern, that got the Panthers rolling.



Hard to argue with that. Totally agree!


----------



## BlueFrogg

BlueFrogg said:


> Sure, one year avatar bet head to head on whether Breida or Chubb gets more yards right? I'm not going anywhere, I'm still here.



Ole Slayer never would take my bet. We almost beat them straight up. And he was scared of our rushing game. Ole Dawgs were lucky to get out of the Southern game with a W.


----------



## BlueFrogg

BlueFrogg said:


> Let's lock it in, if Ga Sou loses by some odd happening you wont hear from me for 365 days.
> 
> WHEN Ga Sou rolls on you clowns you can spend the next 365 watching your favorite Oprah reruns while Ga Sou and ole BLUEFROGG BE RUNNIN THIS FORUM.



By the way, we tied in regulation, Slayer should have read the contract more closely...


----------



## BlueFrogg

Silver Britches said:


> He's alive!   Thought the green frog had done croaked on a lilypad somewhere.
> 
> Yes, I like the hire too. Glad to have a GA boy running the show.
> 
> GO EAGLES!
> BEAT BOWLING GREEN!



Alive indeed.  Let's roll it's almost gametime.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> I like the hire, and our AD Tom Kleinlein  hasnt led us astray yet so I'm onboard. I'm fairly certain the school/AD was listening to the fans on a lot of their concerns. We don't need another Fritz. Even if he's young we want someone for at least 4 years, and someone from the Southeast at least. Tyson fits those concerns and I believe he may shine in this opportunity.
> 
> I also imagine there will be a large 4 year buyout on his contract.
> 
> Welcome to GSU coach. Now, let's try and get a win in the Go Daddy Bowl Tonight.





Silver Britches said:


> He's alive!   Thought the green frog had done croaked on a lilypad somewhere.
> 
> Yes, I like the hire too. Glad to have a GA boy running the show.
> 
> GO EAGLES!
> BEAT BOWLING GREEN!



He's alive alright.. He's just not suppose to be posting! 



Matthew6 said:


> just waiting for slayer to show up; if he isnt washing clothes and dishes; might get exciting up in here



Looks like ODR came out of hiding!



BlueFrogg said:


> Ole Slayer never would take my bet. We almost beat them straight up. And he was scared of our rushing game. Ole Dawgs were lucky to get out of the Southern game with a W.





BlueFrogg said:


> By the way, we tied in regulation, Slayer should have read the contract more closely...



The contract is plain and simple. Win or lose, read your own quote.. There is NO fine print just a toad and his word..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> The contract is plain and simple. Win or lose, read your own quote.. There is NO fine print just a toad and his word..



And we see how long that "word" lasted... Reptiles... One of the reason's I hate Gators!


----------



## Browning Slayer

And to think a DAWG is the only one to stick to this bet so far. SouthGaDawg kept his word.. Too bad the Frog is representing GSU that way..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And to think a DAWG is the only one to stick to this bet so far. SouthGaDawg kept his word.. Too bad the Frog is representing GSU that way..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Good game at 8:00 pm tonight.



Let's see if Southern can bounce back after a 34-7 loss at Ga State.


----------



## BlueFrogg

SpotandStalk said:


> Good game at 8:00 pm tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if Southern can bounce back after a 34-7 loss at Ga State.



Would be good for the players to get a win tonight too.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Browning Slayer said:


> He's alive alright.. He's just not suppose to be posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ODR came out of hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contract is plain and simple. Win or lose, read your own quote.. There is NO fine print just a toad and his word..



Want some tea?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Want some tea?



No Thanks... Would a SPINE be available?

Or maybe something simple like a back-bone.. Or some "Integrity"?? 

Frogs do live in slime and the gutter so I should have expected this..


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's see if Southern can bounce back after a 34-7 loss at Ga State.



What do you expect.. GSU is the 4th best team in this State... 

Certain fans are worse than Vols... 

Maybe Frogger could at least show us a Bass Selfie of a Bass more than 4lbs..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> No Thanks... Would a SPINE be available?
> 
> Or maybe something simple like a back-bone.. Or some "Integrity"??
> 
> Frogs do live in slime and the gutter so I should have expected this..



as bad as being a vol


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> Want some tea?



A Bass selfie will do... It's what we are use too! Maybe, covered in moss to where you can't really see it's face.. You know, like what you do! A disguise..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> as bad as being a vol



Nothing worse!!!

Scum has a way of piling up in certain corners..


----------



## westcobbdog

TD Upshaw!


----------



## SpotandStalk

BlueFrogg said:


> Yes sir! Slayer was getting a little creepy so I've got him on ignore now. Sorry if I'm not keeping up with the entire thread.



For those on ignore.


----------



## Matthew6

BlueFrogg said:


> Yes sir! Slayer was getting a little creepy so I've got him on ignore now. Sorry if I'm not keeping up with the entire thread.



you should keep your word.


----------



## jcountry

OMG!

What and incredible win!  58 to 27!  

I never saw that coming!

Bowling green had like the #3 best passing offense in the country, and somehow we handed them their hindquarters!  On a silver platter- with a nice side of Grey Poupon. (And props to them.  They have a wondeeful QB and are 12x the team Ga State could ever hope to be.)

I am so freaking happy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Congratz GSU !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

matthew6 said:


> you should keep your word.



this!!


----------



## BlueFrogg

Go Daddy trophy will look good at GSU


----------



## Browning Slayer

Ragin said:


> Geaux Ragin Cajuns!



Looks like the Mod police caught up with the Ragin Cajun..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily "Certain GA Southern fans" suck!


----------



## fairhopebama

browning slayer said:


> looks like the mod police caught up with the ragin cajun..



Geaux Tiggers


----------



## BlueFrogg

Georgia southern puts up more points than any other team in a single game in bowl season. GATA


----------



## Silver Britches

BlueFrogg said:


> Georgia southern puts up more points than any other team in a single game in bowl season. GATA



GSU put on an impressive showing in their bowl game, BlueFrogg.


----------



## BlueFrogg

Yes sir, looks like they have started the artificial turf preparation as well


----------



## Silver Britches

GSU has Ole Miss and Tech listed on their schedule for next year. Not sure who all else they'll play as the schedule is incomplete.


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Britches said:


> GSU has Ole Miss and Tech listed on their schedule for next year. Not sure who all else they'll play as the schedule is incomplete.



They could win both of those games.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> They could win both of those games.



they will beat tek.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> they will beat tek.



They would beat FSU also..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Ga State is the better team.


----------



## rejfoxtrot

Umm no Ga State is not


----------



## westcobbdog

rejfoxtrot said:


> Umm no Ga State is not



teams not named Bama can change year to year..what do the Eagles have coming back talent wise?


----------



## SpotandStalk

rejfoxtrot said:


> Umm no Ga State is not



Sorry but they flat out whipped Southern. There is no denying GS is the better team.


----------



## BlueFrogg

TTT

Tech and Ole Miss will lose to Ga Sou this year.


----------



## BlueFrogg

On a side note, Look how bright the reflection of the sun is on my pitcher of tea in my avatar...Almost as bright as Georgia Southerns season looks. Need some polarized lenses to look at that tea.

Also, a word to the wise, GS is now Georgia Southern, GSU is officially the abbreviation for Georgia State. 

GATA.


----------



## KyDawg

You got the best place kicker in the state of Georgia in Baby Lou Martinez out of Colquitt County Frog.


----------



## KyDawg

Think he might set some records there.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BlueFrogg said:


> TTT
> 
> Tech and Ole Miss will lose to Ga Sou this year.



Kind of like the bet you lost to me and have yet to honor?


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Think he might set some records there.



and bama has to settle for a pollock reject.    But in all fainess the on side kick in the natty game redeemed his career.


----------



## SpotandStalk

GSU will beat GS again this year, tons of talent returning


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> GSU will beat GS again this year, tons of talent returning



you should root for them. likely no rapists or chick slappers on that team.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> you should root for them. likely no rapists or chick slappers on that team.





I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> you should root for them. likely no rapists or chick slappers on that team.





"chick slapperzz"


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> you should root for them. likely no rapists or chick slappers on that team.





SpotandStalk said:


> I wouldn't bet on it





Hooked On Quack said:


> "chick slapperzz"


----------



## Bstevens792

I live here lol I have to like them


----------



## westcobbdog

SpotandStalk said:


> GSU will beat GS again this year, tons of talent returning



Wrong. Ga State is gonna get whipped.


----------



## BlueFrogg

~6 Weeks until we see our eagles take the field again. 


GATA


----------



## Silver Britches

I imagine Southern is going to crush Savannah State in the opener!

GO EAGLES!


----------



## jdgator

Gata!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of like the bet you lost to me and have yet to honor?


----------



## BlueFrogg

Team looks good this year. Interested to see how Tyson Summers does as the new HC


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Big Blue.


----------



## jbogg

Hope they have a great season.  Fine group of young men on this team.


----------

